# Robot creador de placas electronicas?



## mauri9000

hola a todos estoy hace tiempo tratando de desarrollar un robot, tal que pueda leer un archivo CAD, este mismo archivo contendria las pistas que tendria nuestro diseño electrico.
resumiendo este bot deberia:

1-cargar este archivo a su memoria (autocad, eagle, etc) desde la PC
2-posicionar la placa (max de 20x20) a la seccion de corte (deberia ir a buscar esta placa a un cajon donde se almacenen todas las placas)
3-comenzar a agujerear en cada punto indicado por el archivo
4-si la mecha no es de la medida, cambiar la mecha por la adecuada y cortar los que requieran este nuevo calibre
5-finalizado el troquelado, enviar esta placa a otro cajon de salida.
6-si hay que hacer varias copias, repetir, si no finalizar, y esperar por instrucciones.


la idea es que solo haga esto, y nada de soldar automaticamente los componentes, o demas etapas en el proceso del diseño hasta la puesta a punto de la placa.

soy totalmente nuevo en robotica, y queria saber si la comunidad esta interesada en que encaremos esto junto, ya que claro esta que necesito un mentor.

tengo experiencia en sistemas digitales y electroncos en general, pero jamas empleada en la robotica.

saludos a todos y espero les interese!


----------



## electroaficionado

Mas que un robot parece una linea de produccion de Intel. ::


----------



## mauri9000

jejeje. pero es o no es prometedor hacer esto? podriamos hacer parte a parte, paso a paso, se que a todos les interesa la robotica y el control de cosas tanto como a mi, pues cuanto mas espectacular seria hacer un diseño pero que tenga una finalidad muy util (convertirse en nuestro propio sirviente de produccion electronica  )

espero les guste todo esto.
un abrazo.


----------



## electroaficionado

A mi me encantaria pero me pasa bien lejos. . . Habria que hacer un puente coordenado muy preciso como el de las cortadoras de plasma o de injeccion de chorro.
Lo veo bastante dificil. . .
Ni hablar del costo no?

Saludos.


----------



## ars

si no me equivoco en el foro hay sobre una fresadora que realiza las pistas de los archivos que le cargamos, pero solo las pistas, nada de ir a buscar placas a un cajón y cambiarse por si sola la mecha, todo eso es super complicado. Si fuera tan fácil de seguro ya lo estarían comercializando.


----------



## electroaficionado

Capaz lo de las mechas se peude hacer si sobre la mesa de corte montamos un cabezal triple y qeu se pueda elegir que cabezal utilizar ne cada caso, pero no es anda sencillo.


----------



## mauri9000

supongamos que "freezamos" el tema del cambio automatico de mechas por el momento y esta puesto solo para una.
supongamos tambien que "freezamos" el buscar en un cajon las placas a perforar, y todo lo demas, pero.

centrandonos solo en el mecanizado de movimientos precisos y milimetricos que les parece si empleamos la electronica de un mouse a bolilla viejo, es decir:
movimientos en eje x/y la paleta circular del mouse girara y el sensor optico tirara estas lecturas milimetricas dandonos precision en 2 dimensiones.(economico y al alcance de la mano)

o sea, deslizamos linealmente el soporte de la placa en un sentido, este deslizamiento hace girar la paleta del mouse teniendo una retroalimentacion de nuestra accion!

podriamos anexar una especie de inicio dimensional, por ejemplo, cuando inicie o cada vez que se pierda, podria tratar restar movimiento en x y en y sin leer los datos que tiren las paletas hasta alcanzar un final de carrera o algo que obligue al micro a tomar nuevamente esta posicion como la 0,0 (x=0,y=0) y continuar.

que les parece? diganme y podriamos seguir tirando ideas

NOTA: en mi cabeza tengo una idea del robot terminado como la imagen que adjunto, es un bosquejo, espero los dibujantes expertos no se enojen


----------



## anthony123

amigo unas cuantas preguntas:
Que conocimientos tienes sobre control presciso de motores? ejemplo motores paso a paso?
Que conocimientos posees de electronica analoga y digital?
Sabras hacer una interfase entre la computadora y esos motores?
Sabes programar?
Trabajaste alguna ves con maquinas? con PIC?


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo no usaria ese modelo
Utilizaria uno tipo puente.
Un par de guias y el taladro sobre un puente trasversal. Eso funcionaria como ejes coordenados para ubicar le taladro que solo debiera bajar.

Saludos.


----------



## mauri9000

anthony123:
si claro que todo eso lo se hacer, es decir, soy casi ingeniero electronico, lo unico que solo se la teoria de motores paso a paso nada mas, nunca pude comprarme uno para jugar, aunque claro esta, que eso no es un impedimento pues se perfectamente el alcance de estos mecanismos.

no entiendo cual es tu inquietud.

electroaficionado:
no te parece el tema de las paletas del mouse?
el taladro apunta hacia arriba, nunca baja.
viste el bosquejo? te parece realizable?


----------



## ars

Me gusta el modelo que dice electroaficionado, es mas yo tenia pensado hacer lo del agujereado y fresado de las plaquetas con el modelo que el menciona, en este foro creo que hay un proyecto de este tipo, esta echo con pic y cando le cargamos el CAD, realiza el trabajo.


----------



## anthony123

Mi inquietud? te pregunto eso pra ver si tenias el horizonte completo.


----------



## electroaficionado

mauri9000 dijo:
			
		

> anthony123:
> 
> electroaficionado:
> no te parece el tema de las paletas del mouse?
> el taladro apunta hacia arriba, nunca baja.
> viste el bosquejo? te parece realizable?



Y capaz que el mouse te ayuda. yo utilizari aun sistema de tornillos sin fin y lo controlaria de acuerdo a las vueltas que hagan los ejes del motor.

El taladro es quien se tiene que mover de arriba hacia abajo o al reves. No la plca. La placa debe estar fija a la mesa dodne se aplique el sistema de ejes coordenados.

El bosquejo debe ser realizable, pero yo no lo haria asi porque me parece que no es una buena solucion.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis F

Que tal algo como esto


----------



## electroaficionado

Algo asi me referia.
De todos modos yo haria todo el movimiento en el carro del talador y la placa en una mesa fija.
No tengo Cad asi que no peudo hacer diagramas como la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp

mauri9000 dijo:
			
		

> supongamos que "freezamos" el tema del cambio automatico de mechas por el momento y esta puesto solo para una.
> supongamos tambien que "freezamos" el buscar en un cajon las placas a perforar, y todo lo demas, pero.
> 
> centrandonos solo en el mecanizado de movimientos precisos y milimetricos que les parece si empleamos la electronica de un mouse a bolilla viejo, es decir:
> movimientos en eje x/y la paleta circular del mouse girara y el sensor optico tirara estas lecturas milimetricas dandonos precision en 2 dimensiones.(economico y al alcance de la mano)
> 
> o sea, deslizamos linealmente el soporte de la placa en un sentido, este deslizamiento hace girar la paleta del mouse teniendo una retroalimentacion de nuestra accion!
> 
> podriamos anexar una especie de inicio dimensional, por ejemplo, cuando inicie o cada vez que se pierda, podria tratar restar movimiento en x y en y sin leer los datos que tiren las paletas hasta alcanzar un final de carrera o algo que obligue al micro a tomar nuevamente esta posicion como la 0,0 (x=0,y=0) y continuar.
> 
> que les parece? diganme y podriamos seguir tirando ideas
> 
> NOTA: en mi cabeza tengo una idea del robot terminado como la imagen que adjunto, es un bosquejo, espero los dibujantes expertos no se enojen





Todo muy lindo pero nesesitas mucho prosceso matematico para pasar de una coordenada angular a una polar


----------



## cox

Hola capitanp, pero para qué complicarse polarmente, si lo que se necesita, son incrementos/decrementeos de x-y? incluso para las diagonales, que no son tan diagonales.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Existen varios y muy buenos programas freeware de control de CNC que leen directamente archivos de ACAD y manejan en forma directa los motores PAP med puerto paralelo.

http://www.cnczone.com/


----------



## mauri9000

muy bueno el diagrama Luis F.

lo que necesitamos es que alguien del foro comienze haciendo alguna parte mecanica, la que sea, por ejemplo la parte del taladro con su motor de potencia para girar mas el motor que le genera un impulso para agujerear, o la parte del carrito que moveria a la placa en x e y, o lo que sea para postearlo aqui y nosotros seguir con ese mismo diseño en adelante. les parece?

o sea claro esta, que me gustaria hacer lo que sea primero yo y luego postearlo para recivir sus criticas, pero no tengo disposicion economica por el momento para realizar algo con Motores PAP ya que no tengo, y comprarlos aqui costaria mas de 200 pesos, ademas nunca realize ningun robot con todas las letras como seria este.

saludos y que no decaiga este robot. que si me permiten ponerle un nombre me gustaria "PlaquetDesigner".


----------



## cox

suguiero entrar en www.youtube.com y buscar "fresadora cnc" yo me estuve carteando con gente que las hizo para tener mas idea del tema. 

saludos!


----------



## Luis F

Yo también he tenido ganas de hacer una fresadora, no solo para hacer PCBs sino para muchas cosas mas y por eso hice el diseño que puse, en el momento solo he hecho la cajita principal en madera MDF, ya tengo el tornillo sin fin. pero estoy parado en el sisitema de deslizamiento de los ejes, con gusto los ayudare y recibire sugerencias. 
Pero tambien necesito mucha ayuda.

Gracias y sigamos con el tema.


----------



## JoS182

Woah.bueno este tema me viene comiendo la cabeza desde principio de año y estoy decidido de armarme un cnc.

Hay muchas paginas donde pueden encontrar diseños sensillos y explicaciones de como funcionan.

http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/index.html



http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx

Lo que no me queda claro, es lo siguente, hay programas que convierten formatos acad a un legunage conosido por el programa para manejar los motores paso a paso (por ejemplo el mach3), pero estos toman en cuenta el paso que tengo en los motores o en la mecanica utilizada en la maquina?.

Estaria muy bueno, que entre todos hagamos un diseño comun. El rango de aplicacion de una maquina casera CNC con un dremell es muy grande, yo basicamente lo quiero para poder fabricar piezas para otros proyectos.


----------



## Luis F

Usualmente se utilizan archivos .dxf desde Autocad u otros programas de diseño que son convertidos a Gcode por programsa como el mach3.
Luego este código se utiliza para decirle a los motores que hacer, creo que se configura de la siguiente manera un paso del motor movera el eje una distancia "x" y de este modo "y" pasos crearan un movimiento preciso, esto depende del motor y el tornillo que estes usando.

Vamos adelante con el proyecto que de verdad son muchas las posibilidades que te brinda una maquinita de estas.


----------



## mauri9000

en realidad no interesa como convertir el diseño CAD en lenguae entendido por el motor PAP, debido a que es soft! y todo soft se ajusta a un hardware, es decir, lo mas dificil en nuestro caso es crear un hardware preciso y de potencia  luego crear el soft, estube viendo en youtube estas maquinas, y la verdad que el corazon me latia a mil  pues es lo que queremos crear nosotros!
vi que todos los movimientos los hacian con tornillos sin fin, pero el material de toda la estructura es si o si metalico, lo q encarese su coste total.



el que tenga algo implementado con motor PAP que mueva una estructura metalica de peso apreciable con un tornillo sin fin, por favor postee su experiencia, nombre del motor y demas, gracias.

saludos!


----------



## JoS182

mauri9000 dijo:
			
		

> en realidad no interesa como convertir el diseño CAD en lenguae entendido por el motor PAP, debido a que es soft! y todo soft se ajusta a un hardware, es decir, lo mas dificil en nuestro caso es crear un hardware preciso y de potencia  luego crear el soft, estube viendo en youtube estas maquinas, y la verdad que el corazon me latia a mil  pues es lo que queremos crear nosotros!
> vi que todos los movimientos los hacian con tornillos sin fin, pero el material de toda la estructura es si o si metalico, lo q encarese su coste total.
> 
> 
> 
> el que tenga algo implementado con motor PAP que mueva una estructura metalica de peso apreciable con un tornillo sin fin, por favor postee su experiencia, nombre del motor y demas, gracias.
> 
> saludos!



Mira vi muchos CNC caseros que son de estructura de madera, y no creo que tenga inconveniente. Ademas que es mas facil contruir toda la estructura.


Bueno si ponemos en marcha este proyecto?. Yo me sumo totalmente porque es algo que quiero hacer hace mucho.


----------



## electroaficionado

No se hasta uqe punto es mas caro el metal que la madera.
Con una buena soldadora chiquita te vas a ahorrar muchas horas de trabajo y complicaciones de trabajar con madera o algo asi.
Y ni hablar de la calidad constructiva que podes lograr.
Otra buena seria en duraluminio, pero ahi si ya el costo es otro.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis F

Pues el tema de material depende mas de bolsillos y de las herramientas que tengas a mano, pero con una en metal podras fresar elementos mas duros


----------



## JoS182

Bueno .ponemos en pie este proyecto? quien se suma?


----------



## electroaficionado

Hacer algo asi en madera me parece a la larga mas trabajo, yo me tiraria directo a perfileria metalica.
El tamaño de las partes en metal es un chiquitesimo de las de madera, y ni hablar de la calidad de la construccion final.
Una moladora y una soldadora de arco chiquitas mas que sobran.
Lamentablemente yo ahora no tengo ninguna de las dos, ya que me mude de ciudad.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis F

Me uno a la moción de hacer el proyecto, para quien le sirva pongo los planos que hice en solid edge de una fresa pero son hechos por mi asi que no les aseguro nada, pero si les sirve de guia alli estan. En cuanto el sistema de deslisamiento creo que seria mejor con rodamientos de patineta y angulos de aluminio. Como se que muchos no podran abrir el archivo tambien van unas foticos, si tienen sugerencias puedo hacer los cambios y ponerlas tambien en imagenes si necesitan medidas me lo dicen.


----------



## Luis F

Aqui dejo algo que he hecho, pero todavia falta mucho trabajo, esta la caja principal y el tornillo sin fin que ira atravesando la caja en esa dirección


----------



## ars

Creo que en cuanto al material a emplear seria conveniente perfiles de aluminio, son caros pero son fáciles de manipular y muy livianos.
Algo que se me ocurre es agarrar una impresora vieja y sacarles las guías que seguramente podrían servir.

Yo tambien andaba con ganas de hacer algo como esto. así que voy a tratar de seguirlo haber que logramos.


----------



## Luis F

Bueno ya que todos estan tan callados voy a poner un diseño de como corte la madera, pero puede adaptarse para cualquier material se debe tener en cuenta que el espesor de la madera que utilicé es de 1.5cm por lo que los laterales tienen 3cm mas que la longitud de la base, las medidas estan en cm y es recomendable dejar un cierto espacio entre pieza y pieza al momento de cortar creo que 5mm esta bien, yo personalmente lleve la madera a cortar te ahorras el trabajo y queda mucho mejor, como vieron en la foto solo mande a cortar lo principal para la base ya que estoy viendo como pongo a funcionar tan siquiera el eje X, y luego seguiría con el trabajo, creo que lo principal y mas complicado es el sistema de deslizamiento lineal, he estado buscando estos rieles que se utilizan en los escritorios para sacar el teclado pero que no tengan el topecito quiza sirvan.
Espero comentarios


----------



## mauri9000

Luis F. muy buenos aportes! aunque no pude abrir el pdf.  
les hago una pregunta:
me dijeron que con un motorsito sencillo de los encontrados en las radios viejas, se ubican? los que mueven los engranjes de los casettes, pues con con esos mismos podria mover todo el peso en la direccion x, o y, es decir, un motorsito para el tornillo sin fin en 'x' y otro motor para 'y' ambos pueden soportar sin problema el peso del taladro mas las fricciones de todo el camino, que dicen? me dijeron cualquier cosa o creen esto posible? pues a mi me parece imposible, pero el que me lo dijo parecia saber   

creo que con una banda parecida al codigo de barras impresa a lo largo de cada eje coordenado mas sensores opticos podria llegar a obtener bastante presicion y prescindir de motores paso paso y utilizar motores sencillos de los que comente arriba (muuuy economicos en comparacion con los MPAP).

espero cometarios saludos!


----------



## wilbarco

Hola a todos, a mi me parece excelente idea la de mauri. Soy egresado de la escuela de ing. electronica y me parece un buen tema para tesis.


----------



## ciri

Hay muchos trabajos en la web, sobre este tipo de "robots", que con mas bien fresadoras pequeñas, y en muchos casos para simplificar las cosas les colocar un"minitorno" (dremel), como herramienta.


----------



## Luis F

A quien no le haya abierto el pdf adjunte un jpg en el mismo post para que quedaran juntos los archivos, no se como se haria el control con el disco perforado, yo preferiría los motores paso a paso ya que su control para estos fines es mas estandarizado, pero igualmente es realizable y quien sabe se podrían obtener mejores resultados ya que ha menos que cuentes con sensores no sabras si un PAP hace un paso en falso lo cual es bastante malo ya que pierdes la cuenta de la posición en donde esta. Además creo (CREO) que un pequeño motor PAP puede mover un peso considerable ya que se consigue una muy buena relacion al conectarlo con el tornillo sin fin.
Lo que veo mas complicado es el soporte para que los carritos de los respectivos ejes se deslicen creo que dijeron y me gusta la idea de las guias de impresoras viejas pero no creo que se consigan de esta tamaño, tambien he oido hablar de bujes autolubricados pero no se muy bien que son, yo pensaria expanderla luego si es que algun dia hago el eje X y Y ponerle el eje Z y asi poder hacer diseños en 2.5D 8) , todas las sugerencias son bienvenidas.


----------



## ciri

Creo que hay muchos peros.

"Pero", no queda otra que empezar a solucionar problemas.

quiero ver eso andando!:.


----------



## Luis F

Seguiré intentando conseguir el deslizamiento lineal, pero también empiecen todos los que puedan por lo menos haciendo la caja, lo básico que seguro que se encarretan y nos van contando como les va yendo que entre todos tenemos que llegar a una solución, Animo, cojan iniciativa y Mandan foticos.


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo creo que hay uqe empezar por la mecanica  y adaptar al caja a ella, de utlima la mecancia es la parte mas facil.
Alguien tiene un software para controlar una impresora o algo parecido? Tengo una HP que no imprime bien pero me gustaria aprovechar el carro.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que hay uqe empezar por la mecanica  y adaptar al caja a ella, de utlima la mecancia es la parte mas facil.
> Alguien tiene un software para controlar una impresora o algo parecido? Tengo una HP que no imprime bien pero me gustaria aprovechar el carro.
> Saludos.



El "carro" de las impresoras a mi gusto no es muy bueno!. la gran mayoría están controlados por un motor de continua y una correa dentada conde los cartuchos van agarrados a esta correa y se apoyan sobre un simple perfil "L" (por lo menos todas las impresoras que he desarmado).

Para mi sería mejor un tornillo sin fin, como venían planteando!.

Pero para saber el motor primero hay que ver cuanto va a pesar el brazo, y que tipos de apoyos va a tener!.

Una vez eso, el paso del tornillo, para ver la velocidad que desplazamiento.

Y creo que con eso estamos por ahora.


----------



## acer_av

Este proyecto es muy interesante y considero que tal vez puede realizarse haciendo algunas modificaciones a  una impresora, la impresora ya tiene los mecanismos para hacer el control en X, Y y Z, la coordenada Z la da la cabeza de impresion en donde podria montarse un mototool de dentista evitando con esto el peso de un taladro convencional sobre la cabeza de la impresora.  

Para mandar el archivo desde la computadora se puede utilizar el archivo gerber, en alguna ocasion vi una libreria en java que junto con el userport resolveria el problema de acceso de la pc a la impresora.

Todo lo que requiere una gran cantidad de trabajo y pruebas. Tal vez con un poco de tiempo libre y con conocimiento preciso de controladores de impresoras o bien controlar de forma directa los tre motores de pasos por medio de puentes H.


----------



## electroaficionado

ciri dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]
> Alguien tiene un software para controlar una impresora o algo parecido? Tengo una HP que no imprime bien pero me gustaria aprovechar el carro.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El "carro" de las impresoras a mi gusto no es muy bueno!. la gran mayoría están controlados por un motor de continua y una correa dentada conde los cartuchos van agarrados a esta correa y se apoyan sobre un simple perfil "L" (por lo menos todas las impresoras que he desarmado).
> [. . .]
Hacer clic para expandir...


Lo decia para aprovehcar yo la impresora, no que sugiriese que lo usen, aunque quizas no la mecanica en si pero muchas cosas puedan aprenderse de una impresora, total no tiene que manejarse vectorialmente sino tan solo por coordenadas.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri

Yo las utilizo mas que nada. para sacar los engranajes, correas.
 y demás!


----------



## Pirata89

Yo hice un programa en lenguaje "c" para posicionamiento de un motor, no tiene mucha presicion pero eso se puede arreglar con un buen motor y unos retoques en el software.
Cuando encuentre el software se los mando.


----------



## jligual

por aqui en españa, se han creado varias webs dedicadas a estudiar el sistema de las fresadoras, que es al final lo que estamos definiendo con el robot creador de placas.

Las funciones de las fresadoras son desplazamiento en el eje X, en el eje Y ambos dos en el mismo plano y el desplazamiento en el eje z es es que hace subir o bajar la miniherramienta para en este caso hacer los taladros de los componentes.

El apartado del cambio de herramienta (broca) lo podias solucionar de manera manual, pero la mejor manera de poder realizarlo es aplicar una capa para os taladros de una determinada medida y otra capa para otra medida.

Lo mismo que para el corta de la placa, seria una capa en la que solo se incluiria las dimensiones exteriores de la placa. 

asi mismo y colocandole un rotulador adecuado te puede rutear la placa y asi evitas el tener que isolarla, o cualquier otro metodo de trabajo.

Solo debes de tener en cuenta que el trabajo en auto cad lo debes de realizar en tres (3) dimensiones para que pueda traducirte la ubicacion espacial de la miniherramienta.

En la pagina de http://www.cenece.com/Fresadoras.htm vienen unas cuantas fresadoras, pero cuidadin que empezaron tambien con la idea de hacerlas por unos 400 euros y como veis ya las estan desarrollando que van por los 5.000 euros.

Un saludo


----------



## jligual

Ojo con el idioma, pero la riqueza de fotografias y de detalles merece la pena, muestra casi un conjunto de fotos de casi 38 fresadoras y maquinas de corte por hilo caliente.

Habla ademas de la parte electronica, aunque no aclara nada.

Muy buena para coger diseños mecanicos, tanto en formas como en medidas.

un saludo y os dejo el link 

http://www.hobbycnc.hu/English.htm


----------



## Otrebor

Hola, esto es muy interesante, aca les dejo una pag. con el proyecto ya terminado con los esquemas y programas necesarios. espero les sirva.

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-const-01.html


----------



## ciri

Otrebor dijo:
			
		

> Hola, esto es muy interesante, aca les dejo una pag. con el proyecto ya terminado con los esquemas y programas necesarios. espero les sirva.
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-const-01.html



Muy interesante,, me gustó... buena explicación.


----------



## Trick21

Yo ya comencé a hacer uno, solo que lo modifique un poco, conecto la agujereadora a una base en la cual sujeta una varilla dentada, alrededor de esa varilla 3 mechas diferentes cada una con un implante dentado, nose si me explico bien pero la función seria que gira el taladro y gira una mecha de las 3 gracias a una correa dentada, con solo girar hacia la derecha la base que sostiene las 3 mechas se cambia a la siguiente y así se puede cambiar de mecha fácilmente ahora solo me falta automatizarlo con un motor  

Espero que les guste mi idea y si me pueden ayudar a perfeccionarla ya que si termino este proyecto puedo conseguir $$$$$ !

salu2 y gracias de antemano!


----------



## Trick21

Las placas que se usan en un CNC que material es? por que me dijeron de comprar esas placas que le marcas las pistas con la CNC le haces los agujeros y queda lista para usar pero nose cual es el material?  alguien em ayuda


----------



## Jos1957

Hola. No se si ya lo vieron pero me parece que lo que hay en esta página les puede servir para lo que quieren hacer. 

http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/taller01.html

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## ciri

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> Las placas que se usan en un CNC que material es? por que me dijeron de comprar esas placas que le marcas las pistas con la CNC le haces los agujeros y queda lista para usar pero nose cual es el material?  alguien em ayuda



Te referís a las placas de PCB, para hacer los circuitos?.. la verdad que si queda muy bien, podés hacer hasta las pistas.. había un post colgado por ahí que explicaba de todo un poco de la composición de las placas vírgenes de cobre, lo busco y lo traigo..

EDIT:

Acá esta..

http://circuitcalculator.com/wordpress/2006/01/31/pcb-trace-width-calculator/

Fijate si las tolerancias de la máquina da para trabajarla..


----------



## deniel144

hola aqui le entrego una pagina muy buena donde sale todo sobre cnc http://www.majosoft.com


----------



## sarjasalc

Miren la idea no es muy alocada ya que yo ya casi termino la mia cabe precizar que mi maquina 
no hace circuitos impresos solamente realiza las perforaciones incertando las coordenadas de cada punto (X,Y,Z) de manera automatica, todo el montaje lo tengo en aluminio y me llevo en fabricarlo mas o menos un mes.   la parte de control electronico la tengo con un control alambrico mas conocido cono "hand held" el cual ya lo tengo terminado este posee un teclado matricial hexaagesimal y una pantalla lcd y transmito los datos a la placa madre que posee 2 microcontroladores pic 16F877 los cuales realizan todas las operaciones. el truco es tener motores paso a paso lo suficientemente potentes para hacer girar al tornillo sinfin y colocar en estos buenos rodamientos para disminuir la friccion, lo siguiente es calcular el paso del tornillo y sacar la equivalencia del numero de impulsos que se deben mandar al motor paso a paso para realizar un desplazamiento minimo de 1 milimetro para los tres ejes. eso si les digo me ha parecido mucho mas dificil la parte mecanica que la electronica.  si puedo ayudarles en algo me dicen.


----------



## ciri

sarjasalc dijo:
			
		

> Miren la idea no es muy alocada ya que yo ya casi termino la mia cabe precizar que mi maquina
> no hace circuitos impresos solamente realiza las perforaciones incertando las coordenadas de cada punto (X,Y,Z) de manera automatica, todo el montaje lo tengo en aluminio y me llevo en fabricarlo mas o menos un mes.   la parte de control electronico la tengo con un control alambrico mas conocido cono "hand held" el cual ya lo tengo terminado este posee un teclado matricial hexaagesimal y una pantalla lcd y transmito los datos a la placa madre que posee 2 microcontroladores pic 16F877 los cuales realizan todas las operaciones. el truco es tener motores paso a paso lo suficientemente potentes para hacer girar al tornillo sinfin y colocar en estos buenos rodamientos para disminuir la friccion, lo siguiente es calcular el paso del tornillo y sacar la equivalencia del numero de impulsos que se deben mandar al motor paso a paso para realizar un desplazamiento minimo de 1 milimetro para los tres ejes. eso si les digo me ha parecido mucho mas dificil la parte mecanica que la electronica.  si puedo ayudarles en algo me dicen.



Se ve que está muy bien pensado.. (un par de fotos no vendrían mal)
Pregunta..
Ya que esta todo eso, tan complicado es hacerle unos cambios para que haga lineas rectas y poder trazar las pistas?


----------



## sarjasalc

si creo que si puedo trazar lineas cambiando la herramienta de perforacion por un marcador de tinta antiacida el problema es que ya e intentado hacer impresos con estos marcadores y no me han dado buenos resultados pero me haz hecho pensar en otra tecnica que se que funcionara pero tendre que añadirle una etapa mas a la maquina pero primero tengo que solucionar un problemita que tengo con el soporte de la herramienta de perforacion voy a tratar de subir las fotos lo mas rapido que sea o sino subo los planos.


----------



## ciri

sarjasalc dijo:
			
		

> si creo que si puedo trazar lineas cambiando la herramienta de perforacion por un marcador de tinta antiacida el problema es que ya e intentado hacer impresos con estos marcadores y no me han dado buenos resultados pero me haz hecho pensar en otra tecnica que se que funcionara pero tendre que añadirle una etapa mas a la maquina pero primero tengo que solucionar un problemita que tengo con el soporte de la herramienta de perforacion voy a tratar de subir las fotos lo mas rapido que sea o sino subo los planos.



Me refiero a que si utilizar un mandril para sujetar la mecha también puedes colocar una fresa vertical, y hacer las pistas directamente...


----------



## anthony123

FOTOS!, FOTOS!,FOTOS!


----------



## sarjasalc

muchachos con calma voy a publicar las fotos pero primero se las tengo que tomar
les cuento que la fabricacion de la maquina no me ha salido tan rentable de hecho por 
la emocion de hacerla bien le e metido una cantidad de plata que ni se lo imaginan
tanto que tuve que renunciar a comprarme mi camara digital por eso tengo que decirle a un amigo que me la preste  para tomarlas y despues subirlas ademas como les digo me faltan algunos ajustes en los cuales estoy trabajando pero ultimamente el avance a sido un poco lento porque tengo mucho trabajo les prometo que las subire esta semana que viene pero como soy nuevo en este foro la verdad tengo que mirar por que parte de la pagina se suben las fotos me imagino que es algo sencillo pero si alguien me lo puede explicar para hacer el proceso mas rapido se los agradeseria.

espero terminarla completamente en dos meses  ¿Porque tanto?  porque solamente le puedo trabajar en su desarrollo los fines de semana por causas de trabajo. muchachos les pido paciencia.

¡Les voy a pedir un favor!

se que lo que les voy a pedir esta fuera del tema del foro pero necesito toda la información posible sobre servomotores se puede decir que se un poco sobre su teoria de funcionamiento pero nada practico ya que donde vivo estos motores son algo bien raro se les puede encontrar en robot industriales pero el problema es que no me los dejan desarmar para practicar con ellos jejeje   y en el mercado no se les consigue facilmente.   seguramente se preguntaran porque les pido esto ? porque una vez termine con la maquina pienso mejorarla en un 100 % colocandole servomotores, porque por ahora la voy a poner a funcionar con motores paso a paso de 1.8 grados.


----------



## sarjasalc

si si se le puede colocar una fresa, en posicion vertical pero creo que el circuito impreso quedaria muy fragil por la cantidad de material que se le retiraria a la baquelita virgen. en mi
concepto prefiero imprimir las pistas y despues retirar el cobre restante por ataque quimico que aproximadamente tardaria unos 10 minutos a comparacion del tiempo que podria tardar al retirar el material con una fresa, claro que si me describes bien como lo tienes pensado con la fresa puede que tengas razon y sea un metodo efectivo.

por parte de la programacion aumentarian considerablemente las lineas de codigo del programa ya que tendria que tener control total sobre el recorrido de la herramienta sobre toda la placa del circuito porque como bien sabes es mayor el area de cobre que se retira de la baquela que la que queda en esta. dicionalmete tendria que utilizar fresas de distinto diametro rrequiriendo cambios de herramienta en el proceso, o por defecto utilizar la mas pequeña


----------



## Luis F

Hola

He estado trabajando en la parte fisica que he hecho en MDF y la parte del deslizamiento lineal que me tenia muy preocupado, pero he llegado a una Solucion, Puede que no sea la mas precisa pero si sera una de las mas baratas se trata de RIELES PARA CAJON, tendra algo de juego asi que si quieren mas precision sera mejor que NO utilizen estas.
Aunque todavia no hace nada cada dia va tomando mas forma, estoy realizando la placa controladora de esteca55 y sus drivers bipolares para motores de 2A aunque tengo motores unipolares funcionara (sabian esto??).

Sarjasalc ¿controlas todo con un teclado hexagesimal? creo que podrias aprovechar mucho mejor tu maquina si haces esta interfaz, luego puedes controlarla mediante el PC haces el plano de lo que quieras en un programa como Autocad creas el Gcode con CamBam (mucha información interesante en esta pagina Pasar de Eagle a Codigo G) y luego con el mach3 lo mandas a tu maquina.


Un ejemplo sacado de la pagina de esteca55 rutiando una placa







Y unas foticos de como llevo mi maquina, sarjasalc esperamos tus fotos


----------



## sarjasalc

El sistema que estas utilizando es bastante ingenioso, te felicito.
con respecto a lo del teclado hexagesimal si estoy utilizando uno esclusivamente 
para ingresar las coordenadas y la visualizacion con una lcd  2x16 del estado del sistema.
¿porque lo hice asi? porque mi meta es hacer la maquina totalmente portatil.
y claro que si e diseñado la maquina con interface para PC tengo el puerto listo
para realizar la adaptacion para poder retirar el control y conectarla al puerto paralelo de la PC
aunque me estan dando ganas de adicionarle un puerto serial.  creo que entenderas que la parte mecanica es lo mas complicado mas que todo cuando no tenemos las herramientas indicadas a nuestra disposicion y muchas de las cosas que ensamblamos  es a prueba y error ya que no tenemos mucha experiencia en la parte mecanica


----------



## sarjasalc

luis f : ¿ cuales son las dimensiones de la maquina que estas fabricando ?
¿ cuales son las dimensiones de los circuitos impresos que podras fabricar en tu maquina ?

¿ A... 8)  eres de medallo cierto ? o sea que somos paisanos quisas me podrias hacer el favor y darme una información importante para mi.

¿ En medellin puedo conseguir elementos electronicos de montaje superficial ?
¿ Las tiendas de electronica poseen servomotores a la venta ? y ¿ cuanto es el costo por unidad ?.

Disculpeme hermano si lo molesto tanto pero es que necesito información sobre proveedores para saber donde ir a comprar


----------



## Luis F

Hola Todos

Las dimensiones de la maquina son 53x38 (Largo x Ancho) y tendra unos 45cm de alto, el área de trabajo sera de aprox: 25x25x10cm (X,Y,Z), y no solo se podrán hacer circuitos impresos, las posibilidades son muchas, no puedo esperar terminarla, pero ya empiezo otra vez con trabajos y exámenes, lo que hace que no tenga mucho tiempo para dedicarle.
Que mas sarjasalc, Puedes conseguir casi de todo en la cascada, nunca he comprado servos pero creo que se consiguen mas o menos a $27.000 tambien puedes ir a compel o canare por Belén.
Cualquier otra cosa acerca de sitios me puedes decir por mensaje personal.

En estos dias pasare las fotos del eje "Y" que tengo empezado.


----------



## METALLICA

luis, pacero, soy el oso, de la u, parce, chimba el proyecto que se esta montando, parce, me interesa bastante montarlo tambien, estamos hablando y lo desarrollamos entre los dos, estamos hablando en la u, le mando mi msn por mp pa que me agregue

sarjasalc, como dice luis, los juguetes de electronica se los concigue en el centro en la cascada, pergunte por ahi que le dice de una donde queda, de precios si no se, pero en esta pagina de un chuzo de alla se los puede averiguar, caro que alla no es que sea demaciado varato http://suconel.com/t_suconel/   los otros que dice luis, complel y canare quedan mas especificamente por la upb


----------



## METALLICA

hola, me acabo de encontar en este foro el link a un video de youtube de un robot hecho en lego, me parece que su funcionamiento se podria aplicar a este proyecto,  ya sea para mover el taladro o un marcador para na mas trazar las pistas y atacarlo con acido


----------



## Luis F

Bueno pongo la foto de la otra parte eje Y y parte del eje Z aunque todavía falta pasar la varilla roscada del eje Y la parte de las tuercas que van pegadas al carrito, el motor y en fin varias cosas que aun tengo que solucionar, además están las tarjetas controladoras (faltarian 2 mas para los otros dos motores), las cuales no están completas todavía, sobretodo porque no he podido conseguir el L297 (para el control del moto, me tocará pedirlos a Bogota), y tampoco los arrays de resistencias (creo que me tocara hacer un injerto con varias resistencias), tambien se ve la varilla roscada y los rodamientos en los que se apoyara la varilla roscada.


----------



## ciri

Ya esta empezando a tomar forma..


----------



## METALLICA

huy luis parcero,, le esta quedando bakno, no sabia que lo llebabas tan adelantado


----------



## mabauti

Te esta quedando muy bien! 

Echale ganas!!


----------



## sarjasalc

hola luis f: hermano lo felicito en verdad le esta quedando muy bien

tengo unas cuantas preguntas.

en cuanto a la estabilidad por los rodamientos se que dijiste que era un poco inestable o ya pudiste solucionar lo de la estabilidad?

en cuanto a los motores paso a paso son unipolares cierto?

en ese caso no te mates mandando a comprar los controladores de los motores a bogota 
y hazlos tu mismo si ya tienes tan adelante y bien hecha la parte mecanica como no vas a ser capaz de hacer el controlador.  puedes implementarlo con transistores darlington tip 110 o tip 122 necesitaras 4 de estos para controlar cada motor y puedes realizar la etapa de control con un pic


----------



## sarjasalc

Hola luis f

Espero que este circuito te ayude.

esta comprobado que funciona por mi  8)  ya que es un diseño propio ademas este circuito lo tengo trabajando con un motor vexta de 5V a 1.5 A

Asi como esta el circuito funciona pero si no deseas pedirle corriente al microcontrolador le colocas a cada una de las salidas del puerto B un buffer puedes implementarlo con el LM324
que es un amplificador operacional, lo configuras como buffer y listo

Nota: cuando los motores paso a paso son muy pequeños y requieren de un consumo de corriente muy pequeño y se puede obviar el buffer pero en mi caso como el motor me pide 1.5A
tuve que colocar buffers. Revisa con cuidado las caracteristicas de tu motor.


----------



## sarjasalc

Bueno muchachos lo prometido es deuda y aqui van las fotos


----------



## sarjasalc

Otras mas...


----------



## METALLICA

excelente amigo, muy bueno tu diseño, pero te pregunto: para hacer las pistas de las placas (sea con fresadora o marcador indeleble)  se le puede subir un archivo en algun programa diseñador de circuitos?  o como haces para controlarlo? (me refiero a darle el diseño)


----------



## Luis F

Hola
Sarjasalc Veo que te esta quedando muy bien felicitaciones.
varias pregunticas:
Como hiciste los carritos de los ejes y que rodaran sin atrancarse mucho?.
Las varillas roscadas las compraste o las hiciste?.
Ya has hecho alguna prueba con los motores de tal forma que muevan la estructura?.
Donde conseguiste los motores?
Cual sera aprox el area de trabajo?.

En cuanto a la mía: 
Los rieles para cajón no son los elementos mas precisos pero entran dentro de lo aceptable y la varilla roscada le adiciona firmeza al sistema.
En cuanto al control, soy estudiante y no conozco mucho de pic por ahora, el que estoy armando se le puede regular la corriente que consume y esto se le llama como "chopear" o algo así, esto permite aumentar el voltaje de entrada del motor a mas del normal y aun así consumirá la corriente que le setiemos, de esta forma parece ser que se obtiene mas fuerza y RPMs aunque no lo he probado.
Solo a modo de información los programas que se utilizan para manejar las maquinas CNC utilizan casi siempre el siguiente sistema: se utilizan dos bits del puerto, por motor uno da los pasos cambiando su estado de 0 a 5 y el otro da el sentido.

y finalmente una sugerencia para Sarjasalc quizá unas diagonales aumenten la robustez del armazón (si es que las necesitas).


----------



## Guest

pues la verdad es que este proyecto es muy interesante sobre todo por lo que implica y por la complejidad del armado.
excelente


----------



## ciri

Muy bueno...

No tengo mucho mas que decir, más.. que bien hecho..


----------



## sarjasalc

Los Carritos moviles de los Ejes estan hechos en aluminio, las perforaciones laterales se hicieron en un taladro fresador con una broca muy bien afilada para proporcionar un excelente acabado.  los ejes de desplazamiento laterales son de hierro calibrado que entra perfectamente en las perforaciones y la friccion es minima ademas de una buena lubricacion de hecho funciona muy bien. 

Las varillas roscadas las compre 

Si ya las hice y no hay problema, los motores me ofrecen muy buen torque.

Los motores los consegui desarmando impresoras de punto esas viejas que ocupaban casi un escritorio para ellas solas.

El area de trabajo es de 45x55 cm

La verdad es que manejar pics no es que sea muy dificil solo necesitas dedicarle unas cuantas seciones y aprenderas.

Si puedo hacer desplazamientos en forma diagonal sin ningun problema pero esto solo se logra si utilizas un controlador individual para cada motor o sea que los motores tanto del eje x como el eje y puedan moverse simultaneamente.

y no para nada asi como esta no hace falta agregar mas componentes mecanicos o electronicos para realizar los movimientos para trazar las diagonales.


----------



## Luis F

No se pero creo que me entendiste mal lo de las diagonales, quise decir que si le agregas unas varillas en diagonal en algunas partes la estructura te quedara mas rígida, de resto veo que todo esta muy bien, Muy buen trabajo¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sarjasalc

Luis f:

La estructura esta lo suficientemente rigida de hecho no se mueve la razon es porque le meti unos señores tornillos de esos que utilizan para amarrar perfileria de acero pero de hecho muchas gracias por tu aporte.

Luis f: 

No te entendi lo de subirle mas voltaje a los motores paso a paso.
pero ten mucho cuidado con esto,  puesto que los motores podrian calentarse de forma que podria estropear los bobinados internos de los mismos 

te cuento que aun estoy planeando como voy a fabricar el eje z de la maquina puesto que me quede sin fondos.  Este mecanismo es quizas el mas complicado a mi parecer y como no se casi nada de mecanica esto me tiene preocupado por eso te pregunte lo de los rieles para saber como te habia ido con este sistema para saber si podria implementarlo en mi maquina pero me preocupa lo de la estabilidad.


----------



## Luis F

Hola lo del voltaje en los motores no lo he probado, pero es algo asi: le pones mas del voltaje recomendado pero nunca superas la corriente recomendada ya que tu cuadras mediante un trimer la corriente y así subas el voltaje la corriente no superara lo ya estimado, de esta forma parece ser se obtienen mas RPM's y fuerza pero no lo he probado, en cuanto a lo de lo rieles estos tienen un juego de mas o menos 1mm, creo que si tu maquina no tiene mucho juego no te la tires poniendole esto.

Suerte


----------



## Yimmy

mira, mucho no llegue a leer todas las paginas, asique no se si te propusieron esto, pero en el caso de los movimientos en x/y/z se podria utilizar los captores de posicion que poseen las impresoras... solo que hay que conseguir algunas impresoras viejas y realizarlo, el unico problema es que yo no se como funciona eso, puedo ayudar con la idea, pero no con el armado, espero que sirva de algo


----------



## anthony123

YouTube - Minifresadora CNC


----------



## METALLICA

hola amigos, chekense este otro foro, puede servirles de algo

http://todopic.mforos.com/58732/772676-fresadora-3d-con-motores-paso-a-paso-controlados-por-pic/


----------



## Leon Elec

Ese foro se mudo a www.todopic.com.ar/foros

Este está más actualizado:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=10705.1020


----------



## ciri

anthony..

Eso esta muy bueno!.. pero corta.. la placa.. yo en un momento habia tenido la idea de hacer las pistas con un CadCam, una maquina muy similar a esa..

El problema que tuve fue que la placa se pandiaba y no quedaba bien recta, y la mecha no cortaba bien el cobre de la superficie..


----------



## yeyo

Buenas muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro y no soy experto en electronica (recien estoy empezando!) ni tampoco experto en mecanica, solo soy Tecnico Aeronautico.
Pero si les sirve dejo algunas cosas que pueden serle de utilidad:

1. Con respecto a la electronica, me parece que lo mas economico es hacer una interfaz por puerto paralelo, con los buffers (74HCT245, 74HC244, 74HC245, etc.) y directamente desde la salida de los buffers a conectores IDC 10 para cada driver de cada motor.

2. Los drivers, para que sean mas economicos, creo que se pueden hace cada uno con un L297 y un ULN2075B tal cual lo dice la Hoja de datos del L297, utilizando motores unipolares como los de las impresoras EPSON LX810 (la clasica matriz de punto) ya que estos tienen un muy buen torque para mover los carros de correspondientes a cada eje.

3. El resto seria la fuente de alimentacion, que a mi parecer es de lo mas facil. Sino tambien se podrian comprar un fuente de las de PC (fuentes ATX) y colocarle un interruptor al cable verde y a masa parta poder encenderla.

4. Con respecto a la mecanica, creo que lo mejor (tambien por lo economico y la simplicidad) seria colocarle varillas roscadas y en vez de guias de impresora seria mas facil y preciso hacer con un perfil en "L" y rulemanes los carritos para poder desplazarse, que ademas de presicion dismuyen mucho el rozamiento.

5. Si se utilizan motores PAP de por ejemplo 1.8º por paso y una varilla roscada de 1mm de paso, el motor deberia dar 200 pasos para que la varilla gire una vuelta completa, entonces la maquina tendria un presicion de 0.005mm por cada paso del motor, aunque tambien podria tener 0.0025mm si lo configuramos como medio paso.

Son solo ideas y creo que se puede hacer mucho mas precisa aun (pero todo es dinero, y es lo que menos abunda entre los comunes!), lo que no se si se puede hacer mas economica que eso.

Espero les sirva, seguire el proyecto de cerca para aportar mas ideas, y cuando termine mi maquina subire fotos y videos ya funcionando.


Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Luis F

Hola, POR FIN e conseguido los integrados L297 para controlar los motores paso a paso, se agradece al compañero metallica por habérmelos comprado, y pronto pasare finalmente a la parte divertida   

En este tiempo no le he trabajado mucho ya que el estudio no lo permite, pero yo le voy sacando ratos y de a poco se le trabaja, así que haré las primeras pruebas conectando la interfaz al PC luego con los motores ademas tendré que hacer otras dos tarjetas para los otros 2 motores ya que solo tengo una, en fin mucho para hacer.

Aqui unas foticos de como va, solo unos avances en el eje Z y la conexion del motor al eje Y


----------



## ciri

hiciste alguna prueba experimental?


----------



## METALLICA

un placer loco, jajaj
sobretodo solo raticos, ese tipo no aveces no estudia por trabajarle

hey, se le siguen consiguiendo, pero apenes este terminado me deja darle ctrl+c y ctrl+v D


----------



## Luis F

BIENNNNNNN, YA PUSE A GIRAR UN MOTOR      8), casi que no!, aunque sea solo un motor por lo menos se que girara, tuve algunos problemas con las tarjetas que había hecho unos cuantos cortos en las pistas :x, espero no haberme tirado nada, solo he hecho una prueba con el motor, la interfaz y el mach3 que es el software para maver todo, tendre que hacer otras dos placas para los otros dos ejes y tendre que tener mas cuidado para que no tengan cortos.
Pronto hare las otras placas y montare todo, y terminare la estructura y todo lo que me falte que ya no es mucho.

Los tendre informaciónrmados y subire mas fotos dentro de poco.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Me leí todo y es muy interesante.
En el colegio habían hecho una muy buena, toda en aluminio y teflón.
La placa estaba fija a la mesa y se movía el taladro. Cuando instale el AutoCad hago un dibujito más o menos.
Esto fue hace como 15 años, así que no había nada de microcontroladores como los conocemos hoy, estaba todo manejado por un programa en C de una PC que interpretaba un archivo de OrCAD.
Incluso, usaba diferentes brocas. Hacía todos los agujeros que podía con una broca, después se frenaba y tenía una caja con diferentes brocas y una luz en cada una. Prendía la luz indicando qué broca tenías que poner.

Lástima que no le di mucha importancia en ese momento, pero era muy buena.
La realimentación de movimiento efectivo la hacía con las cintas rayadas de las impresoras y un enlace óptico.

Con eso llegaron a la instancia internacional de la feria de ciencias, pero no pudieron viajar por el presupuesto.

Bueno, dejo mi comentario más que nada para contarles un poco y recibir un mail con cada noticia del hilo.


----------



## Luis F

Realmente no pude aguantarme a terminar todo para ponerlo todo a funcionar haci que termine otra placa para controlar otro motor y lo junte todo, Obteniendo asi la primera prueba funcional de la maquina haciendo algo util , con un lapicero y algo de cinta amarre todo, asi que quedo con algo de juego en el lapicero que despues sera arreglado

una fotico de lo obtenido hasta ahora







si se fijan bien lo que hay al ladito del cuadrito es el simbolo de jaguar  aunque no esta muy bien es por el juego del lapicero


----------



## sarjasalc

Me parece excelente. buen trabajo !

luis dime como hiciste para generar los graficos que dibujaste con la maquina.
me explico. 

es obvio que es facil generar una linea recta, le subimos un poco de dificultad para generar una diagonal, pero si hablamos de dibujos con curvas esto ya es otra cosa.

por eso te pregunto ¿Como hiciste para generar las coordenadas de cada punto que definen la trayectoria del trazo en tus dibujos?

¿Lo manejas desde la PC cierto? ¿En que clase de programa hiciste el algoritmo de programacion ?

gracias luis f.

te felicito.


----------



## Luis F

Hola Sarjasalc

Estoy manejando la maquina con un software llamado mach3 el cual se encarga de mandar todos los datos necesarios de paso y dirección a cada eje, pero antes se le debe meter el archivo que deseas hacer en g-code, yo utilizo el cambam para generar este archivo, este puede abrir archivos de autocad y luego convertirlos a gcode para que el mach los entienda y los mande.


----------



## sarjasalc

Me parece excelente.

luis f: ya sabes que yo estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto,  pero en el modo manual, osea sin el pc tengo que hacer todo a la antiguita haciendo maromas para generar las coordenadas mediante algoritmos matematicos,  pero para programar esto en un microcontrolador es un verdadero reto ya que todo lo tengo que hacer a punta de sumas y restas y uno que otro truco, ya que somos paisanos me tomare el atrevimiento de pedirte el favor que si me puedes facilitar el programa que usas y una pequeña explicacion de como utilizar el software te estare totalmente agradecido.

si puedo ayudarte en algo usted sabe hermano que bien pueda 

gracias:

sarjasalc


----------



## Luis F

Hola, el progrma que uso es mach3 y se puede bajar un demo de aqui pero para poder utilizarlo debes hacer una interfaz ya que el mach manda dos bits por eje uno de direccion y otro de paso, quiza puedas modificar tu vieja interfaz para que entienda este sistema.


----------



## sarjasalc

Muchas gracias luis f 

te cuento que ya pude descargar el instalador del programa muchas gracias por tu ayuda 
luis f.  tengo una duda ¿?  Cuando instale el software se instalaron 4 aplicaciones 
¿Cual es la funcion de cada una ? 

¿la interfase es por puerto paralelo?  ¿Que pines del conector son utilizados para enviar los pulsos de los motores ya sabes el XYZ ? ¿mejor dicho como funciona el software?
si existe un tutorial para manejar este software me gustaria conocerlo,

a con respecto a mi maquina te cuento que e tenido un poco de problemas al ajustar el eje z 
ya que necesito de herramienta especializada para maquinar las piezas en aluminio por lo demas no hay problema, en cuanto a mi vieja interface espero la información del programa que me facilitaste para ver que tantos cambios debere de efectuar pero creo que solo sera necesario programar un micro para que refleje la salida del puerto de la PC ya que el original solo calcula los datos y guarda las coordenadas de los puntos y luego estos son transmitidos a los motores 

espero tu pronta respuesta 

gracias 

sarjasalc


----------



## newnaf

hola *Luis F* y *sarjasalc*

estoy intentando fabricar mi cnc tambien
para lo cual estoy usando esta interfas por si te interesa  *sarjasalc  * 

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html

que es apto para el mach3 ya que utiliza dos bit por eje. y esta probado admemas con ese soft.
ahi en la pagina tambien tenes el tutorial de como configurarlo y su uso del match3 

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/tuto-01.html

y si la miras tambien tienes los driver (exitadores) para motores uni y bipolares

espero te sirva de ayuda y disculpa por entrometerme... salu2

ha.. una duda... nose si alguien me lo puede respondder..

no poseo de motores paso a paso, en verdad si. pero tenog 3 mucho mas grandes. pero no son paso a paso sino servomotores.. alguien me podria decir si seririan para hacer este cnc?

salu2 gente


----------



## sarjasalc

Hola newnaf

muchas gracias ya habia visto la pagina, de todas maneras muchas gracias por tu interes y mas que todo tu buena voluntad la verdad es que no me toca modificar mucho mi interfase ya que todos los circuitos impresos que construi fueron subdivididos dependiendo de la funcion que desempeñaban en el montaje.  

con respecto a los motores que dices si son de corriente continua creo que no tendrias problemas al tratar de construir tu propia maquina CNC con ellos lo unico que si debes tener en cuenta es que con estos motores no podrias saber la posicion en la que te encuentras ademas que posiblemente tendrias problemas de torque   pero no te preocupes hay una solucion y es ensamblar a el eje giratorio del motor una caja reductora (caja de piñones) para aumentar un poco la fuerza pero no demaciados porque se te volveria mu lentos los movimientos, adicionalmente a la caja reductora tendras que colocarle un encoder para saber la posicion en la cual se encuentra el motor
esto deberia convertir tus motores en una especie de servomotor (pero ojo no se si te serviria con el mach3) porque apenas lo instale en mi pc y no se como funciona hasta ahora se que el programa envia pulsos atravez del puerto paralelo 

(puedes medir distancia de desplazamiento por vuelta con el encoder) si no lo tienes puedes fabricarlo no es muy dificil.

yo e controlado el desplazamiento de motores de corriente continua por este metodo pero no debes olvidar que el encoder basicamente te enviara pulsos y deberas saber cuantos pulsos te enviara por vuelta ademas deberas realizar los calculos de desplazamiento por vuelta de la varilla roscada 

pero personalmente creo que deberias conseguirte una impresora defectuosa y sacarle los motores paso a paso y utilizar la información a la que hiciste referencia en tu aporte 
ademas de utilizar el mach3 y te sales mas facil


----------



## newnaf

hola gracias por tu buena onda..

si estuve averiguando algo.. necesitaria un encoder.. pero es costoso. hacerlo no es tan dificil pero ya me voy de mi fin.. que es hace rel cnc .. ademas consume varios bits mas de los que ofrece un puerto paralelo. por lo que tendria que anexar orto puerto en la pc. y ya es mucho. por ahora sera de prueba mas adelante tratare de comprar los motores..

el match3 creo q soporta encoders. pero me olvido de los servos y tratare de conseguir motores paso a paso.. o cambiar estos servos por paso a paso mejor.  ya lo de los encoders es mucho..
si bien la electronica la tengo.. pero mi idea es hacer algo simple para ir perfeccioanndo. no es con tanta precision sobre todo porque no cuento con mucho dinero..peor bueno.. esa es la idea.. divertirse y hacer algo que en verdad funcione..

ahora estoy a punto de hacer la interfaz, los driver y probar con los motores que tengo. mientras con un amigo fabricamos toda la mecanica..
luego me preocupare por buscar los motores que le pondre definitivamente..


bueno amigo .. muchas gracias por tu respuesta.. 

un saludo


----------



## Luis F

Hola

Lo siento pero he estado algo ocupado

sarjalc el programa que debes utilizar es el mach3 mill, creo que las otras dudas ya las has solucionado.
newnaf: acaso los servos no tienen unas resistencias variables para saber en que posicion estan, esto te serviria para la CNC pero es solo lo que creo ya que los pequeños son asi, quisa te sirvan pero en cuanto a la forma de comunicarlos no te podria ayudar


----------



## asherar

sarjasalc dijo:
			
		

> Me parece excelente.
> 
> luis f: ya sabes que yo estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto,  pero en el modo manual, osea sin el pc tengo que hacer todo a la antiguita haciendo maromas para generar las coordenadas mediante algoritmos matematicos,  pero para programar esto en un microcontrolador es un verdadero reto ya que todo lo tengo que hacer a punta de sumas y restas y uno que otro truco, ya que somos paisanos me tomare el atrevimiento de pedirte el favor que si me puedes facilitar el programa que usas y una pequeña explicacion de como utilizar el software te estare totalmente agradecido.
> 
> si puedo ayudarte en algo usted sabe hermano que bien pueda
> 
> gracias:
> 
> sarjasalc



Hola: 
Permiso para meterme. 
Para tus cálculo de coordenadas tal vez te ayude esto.

Este link te muestra algunas herramientas matemáticas para hacer cálculos de 
coordenadas de punto flotante pero usando punto fijo, como para implementarlas 
en un pic.  
http://www.argo.es/~jcea/artic/cordic.htm

El que escribe acá lo usó para calculo de coordenadas de un helicóptero. 
http://www.ddj.com/cpp/207000448;jsessionid=W05NC5DQ4H0S2QSN

Tal vez parezca medio complejo pero en realidad no lo es tanto. 
Entre otras cosas se puede implementar en pics y es de cálculo rápido.  
El algoritmo se llama CORDIC (for COordinate Rotation DIgital Computer). 
Segun la Wikipedia (traducido por mí del inglés): 
"CORDIC es un algoritmo simple y eficiente para calcular funciones hiperbolicas y trigonometricas. Se usa comunmente cuando no se dispone de multiplicacion por hardware 
(por ej. microcontroladores simples y FPGAs) ya que las unicas operaciones que requiere 
son suma, resta, corrimiento de bits y lectura de tablas."

Saludos!


----------



## juanchi.ghione

Luis F hoy me puse a ver este post, y ya comence a armar la caja con las medidas.

realmente genial como te va quedando.. ya casi lo tienes.. ahora dime:

1. cual de los drivers que menciona en la pagina de esteca55.com.ar utilizaste? 

2.tienes motores bipolares o unipolares? 

3. que caracteristicas tienen? yo estoy por comprar los motores vexta nema 23.

4. como es el sistema de tuerca de la varilla roscada que utilizas. Hay que tener algo en cuenta importante 
a la hora de comprar? yo compraria una de 5mm de diametro y pasos de 1mm. 




saludos y mil gracias


----------



## santiago

ya se que se ha hablado en el post sobre usar una impresora de chorro de tinta pero he visto que las usan para agujerear y sirven 
le modifican el cabezal (va mas lento) y en la señal de largada del chorro de tinta va un taladrito de muchas rpm que baja y sube automaticamente
se imprime una plaqueta llena de puntos que interpreta y transformadorrma en agujeros reales dicen que es simple y preciso
salud 
pd.DISCULPEN MI IRRUPCION EN EL TEMA


----------



## esteca55

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> hola *Luis F* y *sarjasalc*
> 
> estoy intentando fabricar mi cnc tambien
> para lo cual estoy usando esta interfas por si te interesa  *sarjasalc  *
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html
> 
> que es apto para el mach3 ya que utiliza dos bit por eje. y esta probado admemas con ese soft.
> ahi en la pagina tambien tenes el tutorial de como configurarlo y su uso del match3
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/tuto-01.html
> 
> y si la miras tambien tienes los driver (exitadores) para motores uni y bipolares
> 
> espero te sirva de ayuda y disculpa por entrometerme... salu2
> 
> ha.. una duda... nose si alguien me lo puede respondder..
> 
> no poseo de motores paso a paso, en verdad si. pero tenog 3 mucho mas grandes. pero no son paso a paso sino servomotores.. alguien me podria decir si seririan para hacer este cnc?
> 
> salu2 gente



Gracias *newnaf* por los comentarios, y a varios mas que an puestos los enlaces a mi web, me alego que sea de utilidad!.

Saludos y animo con las CNC!


----------



## newnaf

hombre! no hay por que 

me has ahorrado dolores de cabeza   
me sirve se ajusta demasiado a lo que estoy armando ahora mismo estoy por ir a comprar los componentes para armarla ya que me faltan algunas cosas.

ahora que te tengo aqui. a ver si me despejas una duda.
estoy armando un cnc. para tu satisfaccion te comento que sigo mas o menos como puedo tus pasos,
pero tengo una duda tengo que hacer los drivers de los motores paso a paso.
tengo este. un em38 de seis cables
http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benq0009fn2.jpg
lo que no se si me combiene un driver de corriente regulada. ya que lei que pierde torque (?)
nose la verdad ahi tengo dudas     

espero tu ayuda.  

un saludo.


----------



## esteca55

Esos motores por ser de 6 cables te va a convenir controlarlos con un driver unipolar, seguro vas obtener mejores resultados.

También podes usarlos como b, y de hecho tenes dos opciones, como bipolar serie, dejando los puntos medios de cada bobina libres y conectando los extremos a un driver unipolar, de este modo tendrias mas o menos el mismo torque que en forma unipolar, y tendrías que regular el control de corriente al 70% mas o menos que en configuración unipolar, la desventaja de esto seria que por trabajar con dos bobinas en serie, es como si tuviera un motor de mayor tensión nominal con lo cual usando la misma fuente tendrías una sobre dimensión menor de la tensión aplicada a las bobinas, con lo cual el crecimiento de la corriente es mas lento, por eso obtendrías menos RPM.

Otra opcion es bipolar pero dejando un extremo libre no el medio y regulando la corriente al mismo valor que en unipolar, de esta manera obtendrías mas RPM que en bipolar serie pero por dejar una bobina libre tendrías menos torque.

Distinto fuera si el motor fuera de 8 cables, de esa forma te convendría usarlos como bipolar paralelo, de esa manera obtendría muy buenas RPM y mas torque que en unipolar y bipolar serie.

una cosa a tener en cuenta es que en la mayoría de los motores la curva de torque en unipolar es mas plana, esto que quiere decir, que por mas que en bipolar se obtenga mas torque, en unipolar si bien es menor no decae tanto con el aumento de rpm.

Acá les dejo un ejemplo de conexiones y características de un motor de 8 cables:






			
				newnaf dijo:
			
		

> lo que no se si me combiene un driver de corriente regulada. ya que lei que pierde torque (?)
> nose la verdad ahi tengo dudas



Sin duda siempre es muy conveniente usar un driver con control de corriente, la diferencia no esta en el torque, ya que el motor con o sin control de corriente deve trabajar a la misma corriente, sino estaríamos sobre exigiendo el motor si por las bobinas hacemos pasar mas corriente de la que de debiera o desperdiciando torque si circula menos corriente. La diferencia esta en que se pueden lograr muchísimas mas RPM con un driver con control de corriente, con un driver normal sin control de corriente con suerte se lleguen a las 150 rpm de trabajo, en cambio con un driver con control de corriente tranquilamente podremos trabajar en en orden de las 500 - 600 RPM.



Aca les dejo un vídeo de como funciona el control de corriente, es una prueba de un motor *SANYO DENKI  200 pasos - 2.1A - 2.5V* con el driver unipolar publicado en mi web y una fuente de 35Vdc:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYj1....todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=20470.0
Saludos


----------



## juanchi.ghione

al que le interese el cambio de mecha o herramienta del husillo aca hay un video interesante

YouTube - Maquina para hacer troqueles


----------



## alexx_57

Hola en el año 2000 realizamos con unos amigos de la escuela esta maquina para presentarla en la feria de ciencias, utilizaba motores paso a paso comandados por una interfase con logica discreta a travez del puerto paralelo con un programa hecho en c. para posicionar los motores utilizamos un sistema de grilla parecido al que usan las impresoras hp, esto es con una filmina transparente con rayas negras separadas entre si 2.54mm (la separacion de las patas de un circuito integrado), 

desde este link pueden bajar el informe del proyecto, fijense que se llama PERFORADORA SEMIAUTOMATICA DE CIRUITOS IMPRESOS 2.
http://www.mincyt.gov.ar/Feria/buenosaires_resumenes.htm[/img]


----------



## Luis F

Hola esteca55 por fin te "conozco", realmente debo agradecerte, creo que no hubiera sido posible lograr lo que he hecho sin tu ayuda, en este momento, estoy terminando el driver del eje Z, ya que tengo casi terminada toda la estructura, es realmente muy bacano como se dibujan todas las figuras, no puedo esperar para terminar los 3 ejes y ponerla a trabajar, lo único malo seria que me quedo un tantico de juego que tratare de mejorar después, por esto de los rieles para cajones, pero en general quedo satisfecho con los resultados obtenidos hasta ahora

Luis F


----------



## asherar

Hola esteca55:
Como veo que andás en el tema te quisiera preguntar algo: 

En una oportunidad, experimentando, me quedaron conectados 32 V al step 
motor de una impresora. Obvio que se me quemó. Como soy medio chatarrero 
y la mecánica del motor era tan "linda" lo guardé por si algún día podía revivirlo. 
Del "incendio" logré recuperar un campo completo como para contar las vueltas 
pero noté que estaban bobinadas como con un doble hilado. 
Será posible rebobinarlo o es una locura? 
Lo que pasa es que ... me da pena tirar semejante joyita !
Decime por favor ! Hay esperanzas ?

Gracias!


----------



## esteca55

Gracias *Luis F* por el comentario, me alegro que mi web te halla sido de utilidad! vi las fotos que pusiste  y me a gustado mucho la maquina!! a ver si pronto tenemos un video!

Ya que armaste mis drivers y la interfaz aprovecho para invitarte sin ningún compromiso de participar de la sección de máquinas invitadas con fotos o lo que quieras poner de tu maquina, o obviamente la invitación esta hecha para cualquiera, no hace falta haber usado algo de la web, la idea es compartir ideas que siempre es muy útil.

*Alejandro Sherar*, al verdad nunca intente rebobinar un paso a paso, no se si sea factible, puede que los imanes hallas perdido algo de fuerza por el calentamiento, pero abria que probar.

Lo que si hay que tener cuidado con desarmar los paso a paso, por la web leí una vez que si uno desarma un paso a paso los imanes permanentes pierden su fuerza y al armarlo de nuevo ya no tienen el mismo torque que antes, dicen que al momento de sacar el rotor el estator hay que introducir una barra de hierro del diámetro del rotor a medida que sacamos el mismo, de esa manera no queda aire en el núcleo del estator lo que hace que se pierda la imantación de los imanes. Yo eso lo e comprobado, luego de desarmar un paso a paso no tenia la misma fuerza y se podía notar simplemente girándolo con la mano desconectado como se movía con mayor facilidad el eje del motor comparándolo con otro motor idéntico sin desarmar, eso me paso con un motor del orden de 1Ncm, no se si se notara tanto con motores mas chicos.


Saludos


----------



## Trinquete

esteca 55.         Bienvenido al mejor foro de electronica.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## esteca55

Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> esteca 55.         Bienvenido al mejor foro de electronica.
> Un saludo a todos.



Gracias *Trinquete*, espero ser de utilidad, y obviamente ya los molestare con algunas dudas!.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca aprovechando que andas por aca. quiero hacerte una pregunta. es que estoy ahogado en el fondo de un vaso de agua!  

tanto como en la interfase como en los driver de los motores con que programa y interfase grabo el pic. osea el archivo .hex es que nunca use pic.. y ni idea.. necesito un salvavida!   ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

un saludo a todos..
disculpa la pregunta esteca


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca.. pero este motor no es bipolar? no me combiene utilizarlo mas como bipolar paralelo?
nose es una duda.. ya estoy medio confundido:S
un saludo,,


----------



## esteca55

Hola *newnaf*, 

No te compliques tanto con eso del pic de la interfaz, no es 100% necesario, el pic solo lo que hace es apagar los drivers luego de 10 o 30 seg de estar parada la maquina, y encenderlos inmediatamente al detectar un paso en cualquiera de los ejes. Por ende podes prescindir del mismo, si no lo pones quedaría siempre encendido. En realidad no se apagan o enciende simplemente se activa o desaciva la etapa e potencia, eso es para que no consuman y calienten cuando están parado que es cuando ams lo hace.

Como programa para grabar el micro te recomiendo el winpic800 (www.winpic800.com) que funciona con un montón de programadores ya sea el de ellos mismos USB, programadores por puerto serie, y por puerto paralelo.  Programadores hay muchísimos, pero te recomiendo el JMD que es muy simple y económico.

http://users.tpg.com.au/btkelly/jdm_b.htm

Busca en este foro, encontraras información de programadores.



			
				newnaf dijo:
			
		

> hola esteca.. pero este motor no es bipolar? no me combiene utilizarlo mas como bipolar paralelo?
> nose es una duda.. ya estoy medio confundido:S
> un saludo,,



Fijate que te explique en la respuesta de la pagina anterior (esta), ese motor por ser de 6 cables te conviene usarlo como uinipolar, dejando el medio libre podes usarlo como bi, pero obtendrás seguramente menos RPM, de todas formas es factible usarlo como bi, y acordate de regular la corriente en un 70% de laque indica el motor, que lo hace para unipolar por usar una conf bipolar serie.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

bueno... muchisimas gracias esteca..es que me queria despejar las ultimas dudas... ya que estabas !   

perdon ops: 

ahora te molesto con otra cosa..
estoy terminado la interfaz que saque de tu pagina.
ya programe el pic, ya la tengo casi toda terminada.
pero queria hacerle la serigrafia y del pdf no lo puedo imprimir(lo imprimo con impresora laser y lo plancho sobre la placa)
el problema es que tengo que invertir la imagen. osea espejarla para que me quede al derecho cuando lo paso a la placa:s

no tendrias la imagen de la serigrafia en tamaño original para imprimirla, q no sea del pdf de tu pagina? asi la invierto con cualquier programa y lo imprimo?   disculpa que sea tan molesto

solo me falta hacer los driver de la parte electronica, y hacer la fuente, tengo las fuentes de las impresoras que habia despedazado en la escuela el año pasado.. pero  no creo q me sirva para alimentar los motores. 
debe ser switchin para que funcione bien no?
pq es lo unico q me falta.
de la parte mecanica solo las varillas roscadas o correa, y las varrilas de acero trafilado.
y ya empiezo a armar todo.
estoy muy ancioso. pq se que habra que retocar y perfeccionar muchas cosas..

bueno.. desde ya al que me responda estas dudas le agradezco de sobremanera... muchas gracias gente por aguantarme

salu2


----------



## esteca55

Hola, ahi te adjunte un PDF con la serigrafia en mirror de la interfaz.

Respecto a lo de la fuente, no es que sea mejor usar una switchin, sino que te va a quedar mas liviano y compacto en relación ala clásica fuente con transformador y demas.

El tema es que son mucho ams caras, se podria usar fuentes de PC, pero estas solo largan 12V para obtener buenos resultados hay que usar tensiones mas elevadas, yo uso fuentes de 38Ddc, para los motores no hace falta que sean reguladas, asi que con un simple transformador, puente de diodo y unos capacito res, tenes la fuente armada.

Estoy preparando el proyecto de la fuente para agregar en mi pagina, espero terminarlo pronto, aca un adelanto:


----------



## newnaf

la verdad.. sos lo mejor que tiene este foro.. he hablado, molestado, preguntado, pedido. de todo en este foro.. pero como vos no creo q haya nadie... la verdad sos un capo... te tengo que agradecer. por que estas cuando alguien te necesita... todo por? nada!

la verdad sos  un ejemplo para este foro. ademas de lo cordial. todo lo que sabes y lo brindas aqui.. muchisimas gracias ..´´esteca´´ nose como te llamas.. pero estoy obsecionado con terminar el cnc. y me pongo muy molesto. y vos. me venis ayudando en todo. estoy haciendo todo lo que saque de tu web porque me parece excelente. y en todas las dudas me has ayudado.. 
la verdad muchisimas. gracias. vere si posteo como van quedando las placas. 
estoy terminando la interfaz de 4 ejes, el driver unipolar y el grabador de de pic de jdm. estoy mas que ajustado con la plata, y mas con el tiempo.. estoy haciendo lo que puedo. espero poder mostrarte el producto final y que te guste.. esteca muchisimas gracias.


----------



## asherar

> la verdad sos un capo...


Eh ! A mi me dijiste lo mismo !  :evil: 
...
Ja Ja !   

Todo bien newnaf ...

Comparto por lo de "esteka", vi lo que hizo con el motor de pasos a 3000 y pico RPM y 
me tembló la pera !


----------



## newnaf

bueno chee... ale.. vos tambien.. tas mas desaparecido.. pero tambien te lo dije.. y con sinceridad... es que recien ahora me empeze a meter mas en el foro. y descuebro q no es un grupo cerrado de personas a las cual es dificil llegar.. y me sorprende!

vos ale tmb.. no te pongas celoso    

 jaja+

todo bien.. aguante el foro!


----------



## esteca55

ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

gracias muchachos!, tene cuidado *newnaf* que me voy a agrandar!! jaja na mentira.

Me alegro que sean de utilidad los comentarios, me apasiona mucho el tema y me encanta hablar de esto.

Saludos muchachos y nos leemos!


----------



## newnaf

jaja.. dale..  no hay problema en  q te agrandes   ..

bueno ya q sos tan buena persona necesito que me pases el lado componentes pero invertido del dvu4a osea el driver unipolar de 4 amperes.   

estoy casi terminando las placas y empiezo con la mecanica..

y pronto les muestro como va kedando .. por ahora..  

un saludo.. gracias por todo gentesss(asi no se ponencelosos)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Imprecionante esteca55, yo ya habia visto tu pagina en algun momento, y ahora con mucho agrado veo que somos de los mismos pagos. Nunca me anime ah armar algo asi no por temor a la mecanica ni a la electronica del aparatejo, sino por total desconocimiento de como mandaba los datos del pcb a la maquinita ( era , o mejor dicho es cosa eh bruja para mi)

Pd: para los que piensan que los cordobeses servimos solo para tomar Fernet y para pata eh lana . Saludos


----------



## esteca55

Hola muchachos!

*newnaf*, no hay problema por lo que pedis, el problema es que no estoy en Cordoba, sino que estoy de viaje, recien el lunes voy a estar de nuevo por cordoba, donde esta la pc que tengo guardadas las cosas, ahora estoy con la notebook en un bar. El lunes te lo paso, cualquier cosa deja otro mensaje asi me acuerdo.

*KARAPALIDA*, Que bueno encontrarse con gente de cordoba, a mi em encanta CBA, pero no soy de CBA, sinoq ue soy de Santa Rosa, La Pampa, justamente ahora me vine a pasar unos dias a La Pampa. Hace 4 años me fuy a vivir a CBA cuando empese la facultad. Cuando quieras tomamos un Ferne!!!


Saludos!


----------



## newnaf

pero por favor...como te voy a apurar.. yo a vos?  

jaja.. de nada esteca... sos un capo.. no hay problema...

espero que disfrutes tu viaje... un abrazo.. 

gracias


----------



## esteca55

Lo prometido es deuda!

Acá va adjuntado lo que me pediste.


Me quedo a la espera de fotos de lo que estas armando!

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

bueno, nuevamente muchisimas gracias..
y te felicito por que por mas que lo habia revisado y mirado, pense que al armar las placas tanto driver como interfaz ivan a surjir fallas. pero la verdad.. le di alimentacion, la conecte asi nomas al paralelo configure los pines y salio andando. noi siquiera le regule la corr al driver para el motor y ya estaba andando.    
espectacular...

bueno ahora estoy pero mas contento que nunca.. hace rato que empeze con esto. va.. hara un mes o mas..aunque lo estamos haciendo con un compañero. el unico que hace soy yo pero bue.. estaba cansado. por que le meto mano todos los dias.. y ahora al fin probar las placas y que funcione es lo mejor q paso hasta ahora..   

esteca te agradezco pero...no sabes cuanto.. tengo muchisimas ganas de terminarla, justo ahora se me rompio la pc(disco rigido) y perdi mucha información, por suerte realize las pruebas y termine las placas asi que . no es tan vital como antes. ahora tengo que empezar con la parte mecanica.. pero se me esta haciendo dificil para conseguir los materiales. debido a problemas familiares. la plata que tenia me la gaste. asi que esto saldra a puro pulmon y de lo que encuentre por ahi..
te dejo unas fotos de ``tus placas`` por que se merece que lleven tu nombre.
el motor que usare para el eje z. y un par de cositas...


un abrazo grande esteca... muchas gracias nuevamente.  

ha.. un video de mala calidad.. pero muestra cuando conecte todo y comenzo a tomar vida  



YouTube - stepper motor interface lpt control current



http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=167&i=050508205104ay0.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=167&i=050508205129bb1.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=383&i=050508205145nn7.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=168&i=050508205206bw5.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=397&i=050508205228kr3.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=397&i=050508205300nr8.jpg


PERDON POR LAS IMAGENES TAN GRANDES. PERO NO PODIA PONERLAS MAS CHICAS.. SALUDO


----------



## esteca55

Muy buenas las fotos y el video!



Esperemos que todo salga igual e bien en la parte mecanica que en la parte electrónica!


Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Creo que estoy enamorado de esas máquinas! Espero que cuando empiece la carrera de mecatrónica siga toda esta información por acá, seguro que me armo una!

Te felicito esteca55 por tu sitio web. Perfectamente explicado todo.

Newnaf que bueno que todo te esté sañiendo bien hasta ahora!

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que estoy enamorado de esas máquinas! Espero que cuando empiece la carrera de mecatrónica siga toda esta información por acá, seguro que me armo una!
> 
> Te felicito esteca55 por tu sitio web. Perfectamente explicado todo.
> 
> Newnaf que bueno que todo te esté sañiendo bien hasta ahora!
> 
> Saludos



quedate tranquilo que va a estar la información.. esa es la idea.. de  que el que quiera se la pueda armar..con conceptos basicos de electronica y mecanica creo q no es tan dificil hacerlo.

yo me enamore.. nada que ver con la automatizacion o robotica pero encarando otro proyecto vi que era posible de hacerla me meti de lleno a investigar y no fue anda dificil..con la buena gente que hay aca en el foro y la dispocicion de ayudar.. no te sera dificil..

muchas gracias por los comentarios...

prometo ayudar cuando termine de pensar con la parte mecanica ya que hay muchos que le tienen miedito... no tngo un programa como autocad para subir los dibujos de la parte mecanica.. porque en paint seria muy ordinario.. pero sino lo consigo. hare unos bocetos. q tngo en papel--


saludos a los que siguen el post. aunque no comenten..


----------



## asherar

Qué lindo que es ver un trabajo terminado, tan prolijo y que anda.
Y en tan poco tiempo.

Ahora solo falta que puedas hacer buena guita con el !

Felicitaciones !

Nada que ver con mi cacharro:

*Nota:*
Los enlaces que acompañaban el texto han sido quitados por el autor, 
por razones de actualización del sitio. 
.


----------



## newnaf

chee.. bueno.... prefiero la funcionalidad antes que la vista..

por ahora son las placas nada mas.. las fuentes tengo la de varias impresoras..
y en cuanto a la parte mecanica estoy tratando de conseguir todo.. aunque me faltan muchas cosas. q debere comprar..

y despues recien armare todo.. calculo que menos de un mes tendre todo listo.. la verdad pense que tardaria mas.. pero me llevara como mucho 3 meses.. para haber fabricado todo desde el principio.. me kedan dos meses espero poder cumplir..

estoy viendo.. haber si puedo subir un post referido a la mecanica.. estrategias para no perder fuerza respecto a la mecanica. las diferentes variantes de formato. transmisiónes etc etc.. ahora estoy de lleno pensando en buscar variantes y probar la mejor para la mecanica.. y me gustaria compartirla..

tiempo al tiempo.. quiza este desaparecido un tiempo.. ya que no estare cerca de la pc.. sino mas en el taller soldando y cortando :evil:  :evil: 


un saludo alejandro.. otra vez gracias..


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca.. estoy configurando el motor del eje z para ver que paso de varrila roscada pongo.
pero tengo unna duda con respecto al control de corriente del driver unipolar..
tengo este motor un em38 unipolar 6 cables 1.0amp
para regular el driver debo hacer  0.1(constante) X 1(ampere)= 0.1 me da.. seria en amperes 0.1amp= 100ma. pero resulta que asi no tiene ni fuerza el motor y comienza a calentar d5 hasta que se kema..(por ahora no se kemo) pero echa humo de que se cocina. tiene puesto un 1n5350 que es un zener de 13v 5w en vez del de 14v2w. no creo que sea por eso.. pero por las dudas te comento..

en fin no entiendo bien que voltaje debo medir entre gnd y Vref. si necesito 1amp sobre el motor.
ademas.. hay alguna proporcion al voltaje de fuente con respecto al motor? o solo mientras no supere los los 35Vdc. no hay problema?

lo alimento al driver con 30vdc y regulado a 1amp. por las dudas.

en vref me da desde: 0v hasta 873mv.

espero tu rspta..  gracias por todo esteca  

p/d: a modo de consejo.. una varilla de q paso pondrias en eje z para que sea rapido?
y en motor tunnig?    soy vago he! jajaj

saludos


----------



## esteca55

Hola newnaf, para regular la corriente a la que queres que trabaje el driver lo que hay que regular es la tensión de referencia, llamada Vref, por ende es una tensión, creo que tenes una pequeña confusión:



> para regular el driver debo hacer 0.1(constante) X 1(ampere)= 0.1 me da.. seria en amperes 0.1amp= 100ma.



veamos de nuevo la expresión de la Vref:

Vref= corriente del motor x 0.1 (para los drivers unipolares de 4A de mi web)

Por ende si tu motor es e 1 Ampere, te da una tensión de referencia de 0.1V o lo que es lo mismo de 100 mV. Para reglar la Vref loq ue hay que aser es alimentar el driver pero desde la interfaz, o sea con los 5V para la lógica, no hace falta que este conectada o prendida la fuente para el motor, y ahí medís entre el pin de Vref y GND (masa) que puede ser en la bornera de GND de la interfaz por ejemplo. Eso lo medís con el tester en la opción de tensión continua y varias el preset hasta observar 0.1V o 100mV.

Si el motor calienta tene cuidado que puede que no este funcionando el control de corriente, el motor debe eminitir un chillido si esta funcionando el control de corriente, esto es por la frecuencia del chouping del mismo.

El Zener cambialo, pone uno de 35V o por ahí cercano.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

perdon esteca me mande una burrada... me equivoque al explicarte lo que hacia.
hize la cuenta me da 0.1 oviamente seria 100 mv. no miliamperes, me confundi cuando puse la formula...


> (newnaf)
> 0.1(constante) X 1(ampere)= 0.1 me da.. seria en amperes 0.1amp= 100ma.



es lo que hago pero no. lo que pasa es que regulo la tension Vref. mediante el preset de 1kilo ohm. asi con los +5v de la interfaz y la fuente del motor desconectada. en Vref. me dan los 100mv. y hace el chillido el motor. pero me parece que es el valor del zener.
porque el motor cuando hace el chillido, el zener calienta demasiado,(derrite el estaño) si lo regulo a mas tension (mayor corriente en el motor) no lo hace  
en el pdf de tu pagina dice:   D5 Zener 14V 2W
no es de 14v 2w sino que de 13v 5w.
 ahora por lo que me decis debo poner un zener de 35volt?




> (esteca)
> El Zener cambialo, pone uno de 35V o por ahí cercano.



no me fije realmente eso? es asi?

ahora si.. mas claramente creo que te pregunto disculpa que te haya echo perder tiempo preguntandote mal eso.

el voltaje del zener de que depende?


un saludo esteca


----------



## esteca55

Hola

El zener junto con los diodos esta para recortar los picos que inducen las bobinas del motor.

Cuando subi el esquemático y demas me confundi y puse que el zener debía ser de 14V, en realidad si se usa una fuente mas chica lo ideal es eso, pero para una fuente del orden de los 30V mejor usar un vener mas alto ya que los picos inducidos son mayores, asi que coloca un zener del orden de los 35V.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

neuvamente mil gracias esteca

la verdad no entendia bien la funcion. es que mi vagancia no se molesto en mirar el esquema. muchas gracias.. me has ayudado bastante..

lo cambiare y prubo.. luego te comento

por ahora estoy probando solamente..asi que tengo la fuente en 13volt.

esteca puede ser que este driver sea el indicado para trabajar con este motor.?
no creo que me sea muy facil comprar 3.. pero quiza compre de a uno.. y queria saber si este driver es el indicado

http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=20165344_pacsci-stepping-motor-paso-a-paso-cnc-tuerca-bolas

un abrazo grande esteca..


----------



## esteca55

La verdad que esos motores tienen pinta de usados, no creo que sean nuevos como dicen ahi.

Por esa plata podes comprar flor de motores nuevos por ejemplo en:

www.lineartec.com.ar

Para que te des uan idea para mis drivers bipolares e 5A estoy usando motores de 3.1Nm y salen 220 pesos c/u. Algo de ese torque tiene que salir vastante menos.

Los del vendedor ese con suerte llegaran a 1Nm, rarisimo el vendedor, no indica lo mas importante de un motor a la hora de elegirlo, el torque!

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca.. hable con el vendedor y me dijo que son ´´refurbished´´ osea ..usados..
es pensaba que eran caros.. pero no sabia que no tanto.,. gracias por la pagina no habia encontrado ningun lugar como ese que vandas de todo como para automatizacion..
mil gracais esteca.. estoy buscando motores,,

un asludo grande


----------



## albertog84

esteca, disculpa la molestia, tengo varias preguntas:

  la varilla roscada de tu cnc, como la pedis? se puede usar una varilla roscada comun o tiene que ser milimetrica?(no se como se piden las roscas milimetricas)
  tengo motorcitos bipolares(creo) de impresoras hp , alguno de los drivers de tu pagina me pueden servir?.

gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## esteca55

Hola *albertog84*

podes usar cualquier relación de avance, no importa que paso tenga el tornillo, después eso lo configuras en el programa de CNC como en mach por ejemplo, lo que se indica en el programa es cuantos pasos son necesarios para avanzar una unidad, sa sea que elijamos trabajar en pulgadas o en milímetros.

Mira el videotutorial del mach que esta en mi web se te van a aclarar varias dudas.

Las varillas roscadas comunes funcionan, es una solución muy económica, pero si queres hacer una buena máquina te recomendaría al menos algun tornillo de rosca cuadrada o trapesoidal que son especiales para esas cosas, además al tener mas pasos vas a lograr mejor velocidad, con varillas roscadas comunes el sistema es muy lento, ni hablar si usas varillas chicas del orden del mm de paso, mínimo trata de usar algo de 2mm de paso.

Si los motores son bipolares podes usar el driver bipolar publicado en mi web, sino también tenes un unipolar disponible, yo te recomendaría usar algo mas potentes, no pretendas mucho con motores de impresora.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca.. algo que me surgio la otra vez que estaba armando el listado de lo que necesito.
estoy armando una maquina grande, 1mts x 1,50mts. y otra de 50cm x 50cm. para fresar pcb´s. para armar pcb´s debido a que lo componentes estan normalizados en unidades de pulgadas. no convendria usar varrilas en pulgadas y unidad nativa pulgada?
 algo que me surgio entre usar mm. y pulgadas..

un abrazo grande


----------



## esteca55

Que paso de varilla roscada pensas usar.

Suponte que lo hagamos con una varilla milimétrica de 12mm, con paso 2mm asi tenemos mas o menos una buena velocidad, por vuelta tendríamos un avance de 2mm, si usamos un motor de 200 pasos que es lo mas común, y con el driver en medio paso que nos da 400 posiciones por vuelta, tenemos 2mm / 400 una resolución de 0,005 mm.

Ahora vien, la distancia entre dos pines es de 2.54 mm (0.1 de pulgada) si hacemos 2.54/0.005 nos da exactamente 508 pasos de separación entre cada pin del integrado!

Como veras no hace falta, mas vale ponele mas énfasis a tener el menor juego posible, esos 0.005mm son de resolución, la precisión va a ser eso mas menos el juego que tenga la maquina y usando varillas roscada si estas en la media décima es lago bueno, y esperemos no tener juegos en las guías y demás.

Conclusión, en el peor de los casos que justo el paso de la varilla no de un numero entero de pasos para desplazarse la separación de los pines de un integrado, no hay que preocuparse, de seguro el error mecánico es 10 veces mas como mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

jajaj... la verdad tenes razon... es totalmente logico.. no lo pense asi..
teniendo tanta resolucion lo que menos importta es la aproximacion a un numero nativo de pulgadas.. sino el juego que siendo optimista.. 0.005 de juego seria un logro..

era un pensamiento como otros miles que te surjen cuando te metes a boludiar.. 

esteca.. un abrazo


----------



## Luis F

Bueno, por fin he arreglado todos los problemitas que a habido con las placas que he hecho (pequeños cortos en las pistas) y he puesto el eje Z, para finalmente tener algo parecido a una fresadora, todavia faltan detalles importantes como la sujecion de las piezas a la tabla principal cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida, y organizar otros asuntos, por ahora unas foticos





















no es que sea marquillero, es solo que encontre este logo organizado para hacer el maquinado


----------



## esteca55

Felicitaciones *Luis F*!! muy lindas imagenes!!

Ahora un videito jejeje

Saludos


----------



## Luis F

solo unas foticos, en lo posible pondre un video, aunque, la maquina no es muy rapida
Esteca una pregunta: que programa de CAM usas para generar el codigo G
Gracias


----------



## esteca55

Hola, yo para generar G utilizo el ArtCam, muy buen programa, muy didáctico, pero sobre todo muy potente, y tiene ya un postprocesador para el mach.

Al final que electrónica estas usando vos?


----------



## Luis F

Toda la tuya, la interfaz y los drivers bipolares de 2A han funcionado de maravilla excepto por unas cuantas fallas de mi parte en los PCBs, de resto me han funcionado muy bien, muchas gracias por toda la información que has suministrado me ha sido de mucha ayuda.

Por mi parte estaba utilizando el Cam Bam el cual es bueno pero para 2D no tanto para 3D asi que ando buscando un programa para diseños mas avanzados.

Muchas Gracias y un saludo


----------



## esteca55

Me alegro Luis que te halla servido lo publicado en la web!

Yo no probé el programa ese, siempre me maneje con el Artcam, pero viste como es, cuestión de gustos jejeje


Estas invitado si queres a partisipar de la sección de máquinas invitadas de la web, obviamente sin compromiso te lo digo esto jeje

Saludos y sigue asi


----------



## Manonline

Buenas... leo este post de manera periodica, aunqe hace mucho qe no lo sigo... pero no vi alguna pregunta o planteo de si se podría fresar teniendo como base una imagen, y no un archivo de coordenadas... se podrá esto? ya que los diseños de las placas generalmente vienen en formato de imagen o son mas facil de convertir a formato de imagen...

bueno, los dejo con esa pregunta 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## esteca55

Hola, lo que planteas es totalmente posible, fijate la siguiente respuesta en ese foro:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=21727.msg169503#msg169503

Ahi esta explicado como hacerlo paso a paso usando el programa Artcam mediante un BMP.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu

Realmente hace rato que vengo siguiendo este hilo, y no ha dejado de sorprenderme.
*esteca55* te felicito por tu web me ha encantado, tenés una recopilación de material realmente extraordinario y muy educativo.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

LUIS F.. te felicito muy bien te quedo por lo poco que se ve en la foto.. muy prolijo.
como te quedo con esas guias? no tiene juego? te felicito. me encanta ver las maquians termiandas. seguramente tiene mucho trabajo..

ya que preguntaron por ahi. al generar el codigo G a partir de una imagen. yo hasta ahora lo hize con el lazycam. que es el unico que conozco.. pero a veces me escribe todas las lineas una sobre otra.. Por que es? es solo para 3D? funciona bien para 2D el ArtCam?

esteca te comento acabo de temrinar de armar todo junto los driver unipolares y la interfaz estoy juntando haber que motores consigo para buscar la fuente y poner todo en gabinete.. por la parte mecanica. estoy haciendo primero, ahora una de 45cm x 45cm. para hacer placas. estoy terminando el eje X y la mesa, El Y esta casi listo y el Z lo estoy por empezar.. todo depende de que motores consiga en cuanto masomenos tenga algo armado. subo fotos

les mando un saludo espero que anden de diezz.!


luis me gusto mucho tu maquina.. espero que pronto termine la mia..


suerte!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy muy bueno gente, los felicito, impresiona ver estas máquinas "caseras" funcionando y esteca.. un aplauso para ud por toda la información y circuitos q muestra en su sitio.

Les hago una consulta, hace rato q vengo buscando información sobre estas máquinas, podrían dar especificaciones de los motores PaP q necesitaría para armar una máquina chica, para fresado de placas y similares, nada muy complejo ni pesado como para empezar.

Esteca, la parte electrónica con los circuitos q están en tu página sería:
PC - interfaz puerto paralelo - driver bipolar 2A para cada motor - motores PaP
Es correcto esto?

Saludos! gracias


----------



## esteca55

Hola, gracias muchachos por los comentarios!



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Esteca, la parte electrónica con los circuitos q están en tu página sería:
> PC - interfaz puerto paralelo - driver bipolar 2A para cada motor - motores PaP
> Es correcto esto?



Si seria exactamente como vos lo dijiste, pudiendo usar cualquiera de los drivers publicados, incluso de distinto tipo, no hace falta que sean todos del mismo tipo. Solo te faltaría agregar la fuente de alimentación para alimentar la interfaz que tiene que ser con una tensión entre 15 y 24Vdc y para cada driver que como son con control de corriente recomiendo usar de 38Vdc para los bipolares de 2A y de 35Vdc para los uni. Siempre hablando de lo que esta en mi web.

Respecto a los motores, si no queres tener problemas, te recomiendo algo un poco mas potente de lo que puedas conseguir en impresoras, tal vez de fotocopiadoras,y si vas a comprar conseguite del orden de 1Nm de torque, los de mi máquina publicada son de 0.7Nm

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

esteca55 dijo:
			
		

> Si seria exactamente como vos lo dijiste, pudiendo usar cualquiera de los drivers publicados, incluso de distinto tipo, no hace falta que sean todos del mismo tipo. Solo te faltaría agregar la fuente de alimentación para alimentar la interfaz que tiene que ser con una tensión entre 15 y 24Vdc y para cada driver que como son con control de corriente recomiendo usar de 38Vdc para los bipolares de 2A y de 35Vdc para los uni. Siempre hablando de lo que esta en mi web.
> 
> Respecto a los motores, si no queres tener problemas, te recomiendo algo un poco mas potente de lo que puedas conseguir en impresoras, tal vez de fotocopiadoras,y si vas a comprar conseguite del orden de 1Nm de torque, los de mi máquina publicada son de 0.7Nm
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la información esteca, te sigo consultando... estuve viendo en esta página por el tema de los motores:

http://www.dimexar.com.ar/motores_paso_a_paso_y_drivers.htm

El 23HS5406 y el 23HS6403 son motores PaP de 110 N-cm, lo más cercano a lo q me recomendaste. Te pregunto, por q el primero consume 0,62[A] y el segundo 2,50[A]? Supongo q el primero se alimenta con mayor tensión, me inclinaría por ese y con una fuente de 2[A] podría alimentar los 3 drivers bipolares, es así?
La tensión de ambos motores figura 12-36[V], debería usar una fuente de unos 35[V]? O sería muy al límite?
Con respecto al paso, es de 1.8º es suficiente o debería buscar de menor paso? De cuánto es el paso en los motores q están usando uds?

Disculpá tantas preguntas.. Saludos! gracias.


----------



## esteca55

La diferencia entre esos dos motores que tienen igual torque y distinto consumo es la tensión nominal de las bobinas, como vos dijiste el de menor corriente es de mayor tensión, por lo tanto para conseguir igual rendimiento hay que usar mayor tensión, por eso yo recomiendo usando control de corriente en ese caso usar los de mayor corriente, pors er de menor tensión nominal y entonces la sobedimencion de la fuente es mayor.



> La tensión de ambos motores figura 12-36[V], debería usar una fuente de unos 35[V]? O sería muy al límite?



Si, si es que usas un driver con control de corriente si, sino no, las tesiones indicadas ahi son las recomendadas usando control de corriente, si no usas control de corriente y le pones los 36V que dice ahí no va a durar mucho jejeje 

Con respecto al paso, yo en mi maquina tenia también de 1.8º esta bien, yo los usaba en medio paso, con lo cual tenia 400 posiciones por vuelta.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola esteca, si, los drivers q usaría son los bipolares de 2[A] q vos subiste q tienen control de corriente, pero el 2º motor consume más q lo q maneja el driver, por eso me inclinaba más por el 1º motor q consume menos de 1 [A].
Gracias por los datos, me voy a poner a averiguar por los motores y demás integrados..

Saludos!


----------



## Luis F

Newnaf las guias tienen juego realmente obtienes lo que pagas y aunque funcionan "bien" tienen algo de juego, ya hice una prueba en baquelita que no salio tan mal, tengo que conseguir las fresas adecuadas y algo para sujetar bien las piezas, ademas de sujetar bien el motortool.
De resto todo muy Bien


----------



## REL2008

Hola a todos... es mi primer post, pero siempre leo el foro.
Me llamo Ariel, y queria sumarme a este tema... me alegro mucho que todavía sigan con la idea de la construccion y no se haya muerto el foro...

Veo que algunos estan muy avanzados y sencillamente me enloquecen mas para hacer la maquina mia.

Bueno, me las puedo ingeniar para hacermela... pero me encantaron algunas de las ideas que propusieron aca.
Es mas, a principio del 2007 me hice una perforadora, pero nunca funciono de verdad... lo descontinue porque las guias tenian un poco de juego, no era mucho pero lo deje para despues...

Ahora mucho tiempo no tengo, pero apenas tenga algo lo subo...

Cualquier duda preguntenme... se programar Basic, se de electronica, pienso hacerme el propio soft para la maquina... asique puedo ayudar en eso, y en cosas con los PIC...

Espero poderle subir algunas cosas luego...

PD: Yo tengo un lema y es "si otro pudo hacerlo, yo tambien puedo"... y eso seguramente les pasa a muchos de ustedes... me encanta armar cosas, y espero que esto funcione porque me esta sacando el sueño la idea de tener mi propia maquina ya que estoy harto de hacer las placas por hojas termicas... hago muchas placas y quiero una maquinaaaa! JAJA... bye.


----------



## newnaf

hola ariel... bienvenido..
bueno.. me alegra que te hayas animado a comentar. ya que muchos siguen el post, pero no participan activamente.. por lo del post.. no tngo mucho para contar estoy haciendo toda la mecanica.. por eso no posteo nada hasta que no tenga algo terminado.. supongo que para la semana que viene ya termino el carro ´´Z´´junto con el Y, y dsp muestro todo armado.. 
cuando la termine voi a ver si puedo armar un tutorial o algo como para guiarse a la hora de armar la mecanica, asi no tienen tanto problemas y tienen que armar y desasrmar como yo que hasta ahora no habia echo un cnc y me encuentro con muchos detalles en la precicion.. 
por lo de armar la tuya.. el tiempo es lo mas valioso.. a  mi me esta costando.. voy demasiado lento ahora que ando haciendo una que otra cosa demas...
bueno espero poder terminarla lo antes posible asi les subo fotos..

p/d: a los que esten armando la mecanica.. una tecnica muy buena que siempre uso es armar todo en carton, en este caso antes de cortar la chapa, doblarla y soldarla probe en carton para verificar las medidas..


----------



## alexus

hola amigos como estan?       hace dias que estoy leyendo este foro... les cuento que yo ya tengo una fresadora cnc, construida por mi mismo en madera, y como utilizo luis f tambien use guias para cajon! utilize una interfaz a baze de opto acopladores y tip122.. eso era tod ala electronica de mi maquina, utilizaba un software que funciona en entorno DOS, lamentablemente nunca la pude utilizar    , no se si fue la electronica, el software, etc.. no se.. pero en estos ultimos dias me he puesto la meta de construir una maquina nueva.. Es aqui donde les pido ayuda.. ya que necesitaria:
               -algun plano.
               -algun circuito de una interfaz, si necesita drivers para la potencia tambien!}
               -software que pueda utilizarze en windows xp.

desde ya muchisimas gracias! y disculpne la molestia!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola alexus, ya visitaste la página web de esteca55? Ahí encuentras al menos 2 cosas de las que pides (del software no estoy seguro) y si no tienes el plano como tal, tienes varias fotos e ideas, no se puede pedir más 

Saludos y suerte con la máquina.

Pd: Que bueno que sigues avanzando newnaf, como decían por ahí. Lento pero Seguro! jajaja


----------



## REL2008

Estuve mirando la página de Esteca... primero que todo, te felicito, muy buena información.

Pero si estas por ahi Esteca, te queria hacer un pregunta... vi que en el eje X le pusiste una correita dentada para acoplar el motor al eje...
De donde sacaste esa correa? o la compraste?... mi pregunta es si habra correas asi de otros tamaños.

Porque se me ocurrio una idea para que no haya tanto juego al moverse la maquina y quiero que la vean.

Yo queria que en lugar de mover una sola varilla roscada, mueva 2 varillas un solo motor... por lo que le pondria una correa que una las varillas y el motor.

Creo que ya con eso no hace falta mas nada que lo soporte, porque si las varillas giran a la misma velocidad, todo el carro se mueve junto y sin juego.
Y si llega a tener dificultades se le puede poner un guia, o una corredera... pero aun asi seria mucho mas preciso que si tuviera una sola varilla...

Y se supone que de las tuercas que estan ahi, sujete el resto del carro... si esta bien alineado, las tuercas tienen que girar casi libres...
Y volviendo a lo de antes... si el mismo peso del carro hace que no giren bien las tuercas, le pongo una corredera abajo, entonces no permite que se balancee y todo queda blandito, joya para que se mueva...

Alguien ya se le habia ocurrido? O alguien lo hizo? Como le fue?

Piensa alguien que voy a tener alguna complicacion? ya se que el motor va a hacer mas fuerza, pero quiza se la aguante lo mismo, no se... diganme su opinion y pruebenlo que para mi que esta bueno...

Aca dejo un dibujo para explicar lo que digo, porque con palabras no es facil.
Por favor disculpen lo burdo de este modelo, no tuve tiempo de hacerlo a escala (jaja, ayer vi volver al futuro y me acorde de eso...)


----------



## esteca55

Hola *REL2008*, gracias por los comentarios.



> Pero si estas por ahi Esteca, te queria hacer un pregunta... vi que en el eje X le pusiste una correita dentada para acoplar el motor al eje...
> De donde sacaste esa correa? o la compraste?... mi pregunta es si habra correas asi de otros tamaños.


Esa la saque de un escaner que desarme y use las guias para el movimiento del eje X. Pero despreocúpate por ese timo, las correas se consiguen al igual que las poleas y de todos los tamaños y modelos, por ejemplo podes pasar por aca:

www.ges.com.ar

Justamente yo ahora acabo de encargar ahí 6 poleas y 3 correas para conectar los motores a los tornillos, me salio $45 cada polea paso T5 para correa de 10mm de ancho en acero 1045 y $24 cada correa de 220 mm.

Respecto al sistema que propones, interesante, pero la verdad no lo veo muy adecuado, no lo tomes a mal, es solo un comentario.

Primero que nada, no se porque eso tendría menos juego que un sistema de guías, las tuercas también tienen juego respecto al tornillos, otra cosa es que las varillas roscadas no son tan rígidas como una barra de acero, no tiene comparación, no va a ser tan rigido, si se complica alinear un tornillo, no me imagino dos jejeje.

Otra cosa es el soporte de los mismos, si queres hacer algo bien hecho no hay que usar rodamientos comunes, sino para crgas axiales que es lo que justamente van a soportar por la tracción que producen, a su vez vos también tendrías cargas radiales, con lo cual tendría que poner en cada extremo extremo rulemanes para cargas radiales, ma de un lado al menos un sistema para soportar las cargas axiales, lo veo muy engorroso.

Por ejemplo yo para mis tornillos voy a usar esto:

Para mas información pasar por .aca

Por ultimo el tema de la conexión del motor  las dos varillas, no veo correcto ese sistema, una correa debe pasar al menos y no se sie s mas por 1/4 del perímetro de la polea, en tu caso la polea del motor apenas esta tocando la correa, vaa tener mucho juego, y puede zafarse cuando haga fuerza.

Yo no la complicaría tanto, con ese tiempo mas vale construyo un buen sistema tradicional jejej, pero es como todo, son gustos, y si quiere construir ese sistema, bienvenido sea!

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

Hola gente hola esteca, hola a todos.. veo que viene avanzando este tema,, y cada vez con mas gente.. me gusta que seamos muchos los que nos gusta la electronica y mecanica.. 

Les traigo unas fotos de lo que ando haciendo.. ya que hace rato no aporto nada.. es que ando a full metido en los talleres de la escuela jugando con las maquinas.

bueno lo echo es el carro "y" y el "Z".. 

el carro Z kedo chico. podria haberlo echo mas grande.. es lo que debo hacer proximamente.

El carro y tiene a los lados dos chapas paralelas. se usaran para clavar los bujes de las varillas de acero y el 3° agujero (el del medio) para la tuerca que sera de bronce.
luego en la parte superior tiene atras u soporte para el motor. ya que se conectara a la varilla rosacada por medio de polea/correa. y en la parte delantera, los anclajes de las variilas de acero "Z" y en medio el agujero para el porta ruleman sacado de las disketeras de 5 1/2.

Mi Experiencia:
Una cosa a tener en cuenta... este tipo de carros no se los recomiendo.. esta echo en chapa/chapa galvanizada. de 2mm.
Las causas por la que no lo recomiendo es porque:
La galvanizada es dificil de soldar. en este caso electrica, ya que no pude usar ni mig, y la soldadora no tenia acetileno. aunque desconfiaba de la de oxiacetileno en que me doble las chapas debido al calor. una es esa.. la UNION de las chapas.
2. que queda muy pesado, aunque robusto.
3. mucho laburo para que quede esteticamente aceptable, aunque se logra algo muy bueno.

depedera de c/u.


en mi modelo anterior. que es basicamente igual, solo que se hizo a partir de un solo pedazo de chapa con los agujeros y cortes. para doblarlo y soldarlo.
es que al generar los dobleces de la piezas. como se ase una caja de carton. tuve que hacer todo de vuelta es demasiado dificil conseguir una buena calidad.. ya que hay que usar chapa relativamente gruesa. (yo use de 2mm) la cual al doblar toma mucho y es casi imposible porder doblarla y que quede como pensamos.  aclaro. lo hize con plegadora, dobladora, todas las maquinas posibles y no quedo. 
por eso decidi hacerlo todo por piezas y soldarlas. 
no es dificil soldarlas. pero es muy dificil encontrar los puntos donde se va a soldar sin que moleste y que no quede esteticamente mal. lo solde de adentro. pero tenia que respetar los lugares donde pasan bujes y variilas.

ademas de este tipo de carro es que queda muy pesado.

cuando encuetre el ultimo diseño lo posteo. tengo otro diseño en la cabeza que seria el 4° que de no funcionar este. lo debere hacer..



Las fotos..

Aclaro.. recien las traigo del taller.. oviamente estan sin pulir ni darle forma.. falta la pintura todo.. va a kedar.. si 1° no tienen ningun problema no?

De costado. los 3 agujeros son: el del medio para la varilla roscada. ahi va la tuerca y en los otros dos de la punta, clavados los bujes para las varillas, todo respecto al eje "Y"
http://imageshack.us

La parte superior del carro "Y", en la parte superior de la foto el soporte para el motor. y en la inferior los dos agujeros chicos de los lados van atornillados las varillas del eje Z y en el medio el portaruleman de la varilla roscada.
http://imageshack.us

Parte inferior del carro "Y"
http://imageshack.us

Vista del carro Z en donde iria. faltan las varrilas y en el medio la roscada
http://imageshack.us

Carro Z
http://imageshack.us

Como quedaria el motor con el soporte. esa polea no va..y no esta sujetado en la foto el motor
http://imageshack.us


bueno espero que les sirva de algo las fotos... 

tratare de ir juntando datos y los problemas mas comunes que se presentan.. para muchos a la hora de hacer sus piezas les va a servir.. 
estoy viendo si armo una pagina web--- y veo si armo un tuto para toda la mecanica de los cnc..
y como buscar reemplazos para piezas y formas mas simples de construirla.. 


les dejo un gran saludo.. gente..


un abrazo

yapa-
los portarulemanes sacados de disketeras de 5 1/2.
http://imageshack.us


----------



## esteca55

Hola *newnaf*,

Muy lindas las fotos!

Lo que mas me tira para atas en ese tipo de construcción es le tema del peso jeje, pero se ve bien, terminado de pulir y pintado va a quedar de 10, y el peso va a estar compensado por una buena rigidez.

Muy bueno lo de los rodamientos de disketeras, yo use lo mismo en mi primer máquina!







Igual como dato, si queres hacer algo bien hecho es usar rodamientos axiales, porque los rodamientos comunes no están diseñados para soportar cargas axiales, que son justamente las que va a imprimir el tornillo sobre los soportes, podes usar las clásicas grapodinas, o mejor aun rodamientos axiales, pero mucho mas costosos.

Veo que vas a usar una varilla fina, también te recomendaría algo mas grueso de mas paso, sino te va a quedar muy lenta la maquina.

Saludos, y sigue asi, nos quedamos a la espera de mas fotos!


----------



## REL2008

Ayyyy Esteca... vi el hilo ese de TodoPic de las partes que usaste para tu segunda maquina... que hermosuraaaaa... yo tampoco ando buscando algo tan complejo ahora, solo me conformo con poder terminar mi primera maquina, y de ahi si, meterle pata a hacer algo mejor...

Pero la verdad me encanto... y bueno, voy a ver como les imito algunas cosas asi me sale lo mejor posible sin gastarle tanto... despues ya vere de hacer algo mas complejo.

Y por lo de mi propuesta de las dos varillas... Ok... ya veo entonces como lo hago... solo que se me habia ocurrido eso, y me parecia mejor...



> no se porque eso tendría menos juego que un sistema de guías, las tuercas también tienen juego respecto al tornillos,



Por el juego que tiene la tuerca con el tornillo digamos que tampoco es guaaau el juego, bah, depende del grosor de la varilla...
Cuando use una vez una varilla de un poquito menos de 6 mm, tenia el re juego, y lo descarte pensando que todas las varillas iban a ser iguales.

Antes de ayer, antes de proponer lo de las dos correas probe una varilla de 9 mm, probe esa porqe tenia un poco tirado en mi casa, y el juego es infimo, diria que ni se nota... no se mueve para nada...

Entiendo que es dificil alinearlos, nadie puede negartelo, JAJAJA... si vieras mi primer intento de hacer una perforadora!
Ayer la encendi y no podia parar de reirme del juego que tienen las varillas... y me acuerdo que antes me conformaba con ese desempeño, jajajaja... obviamente ahora ya no me gusta, quiero algo mas exacto...




> Por ultimo el tema de la conexión del motor las dos varillas, no veo correcto ese sistema, una correa debe pasar al menos y no se sie s mas por 1/4 del perímetro de la polea, en tu caso la polea del motor apenas esta tocando la correa, vaa tener mucho juego, y puede zafarse cuando haga fuerza.



Y si, tenes razon tambien en que se puede safar la correa... despues pense en dos cosas... que el motor no este en el medio, sino que mueva a una de las dos varillas, y entre las dos varillas haya una correa, que le transmita una el movimiento de la otra... esa es una buena opcion...
La otra, era respetando que el motor este en el medio, pero formando un triangulo en la correa... asi de paso el motor se encarga de estirar la correa, e iba tener mas superfice en la que tocara la correa con el motor... y ahi si creo que se la va a bancar...



> la verdad no lo veo muy adecuado, no lo tomes a mal, es solo un comentario.



Igual era una propuesta... me dio un bajon ver de tantas formas que es un estupidez hacerlo asi... pero bue, ya vere que hago...

Gracias por la información, ya voy a ver las otras paginas...


----------



## newnaf

jaja... que bueno.. la idea de esta es probar todo.. tomar experiencia...sacar los errores y aprender como debo hacerlo.. tngo mil formas de hacerlo.. pero por cuestiones de dinero y maquians.. no puedo.. pero igual esta sera para probar.. casi una maqueta.. solo q me conformo con que funcione jaj

me paso rapidito porque no estoy en casa..

le redondeee las puntas lo puli le di un poco de amor y cambio la cosa.. me falta alivianarlo demasiado! mañana hare los bujes las varrilas de acero de z y la transmisión.. los agujeros que se ven.. deben ser mas grandes.. falta todavia.. 

por lo de los rodamientos.. consegui de unas maquias de coser. una especie de grapodinas.. son arandelas con las bolillas incrustadas.. veremos

Sera poco avance por vuelta.. por ahora pruebo con una varrilla roscada de 1/2" que tiene creo 1,8mm. de paso-


me fui.. saludos.. me paso en estos dias.. un saludo


----------



## newnaf

esteca un favor gigante... me podrias comprobar este codigo.. por que tengo demasidos problemas para programar y nose si es el programdor la pc el pic o que.. para ir descartando este codigo..esta bien?
es de la interfaz. un saludo..


gracias


----------



## newnaf

les dejo el link de mi proxima pagina... por ahora estara como se ve.. no tengop tiempo.. la habia empezado haceun par de semanas..

esteca.. no te enojes.. no va a ser competencia.. ni lo llegaria a ser nunca.. sos mi maestro.. espero que no te moleste... igualmente estara mas orientado a mecanica/audio/autamatizacion...
es mas para el CV que otra cosa.. jajaj


un saludo gente...  prometo cuando pueda terminar el tuto del cnc.. con toda la información del foro..


el link

http://www.electronic-world.unlugar.com/


----------



## DJ.

Hola Luis F, quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con unas dudas que tengo sobre solid edge.
El asunto es el siguiente: logré armar un montaje que cuando estoy evaluando en deslizamiento para ver si golpea o no está calibrado funciona de maravillas; pero cuando guardo y vuelvo a abrir el mismo sistema no me deja hacer movimientos independientes, que podré hacer para poder simular esto sin tener que hacerlo de nuevo cada vez que abro el diseño?


----------



## Luis F

Hola, en realidad no manejo muy bien el solid edge solo, he cacharriado un poco con el y hecho algunos tutoriales asi que no sabria decirte que es lo que te pasa. por cierto, que el solid edge es una herramienta poderocisima


----------



## EzEkieL

hola gente...

yo como proyecto familiar hize un cnc de 3 ejes... y tengo varios tips que los aprendi de la construccion misma.

tal vez el mas importante es:

"No soldar piezas"

dado que uno no tiene en cuenta las decimas que se "desencuadra" y trae problemas de alineacion mas adelante ya en la puesta a punto de funcionamiento. 

por ej. funciona perfectamente en una seccion de recorrido y en otra se frena llegando a perderse pasos de los motores PAP... algo realmente drastico.

espero que a "newnaf" no le pase eso... pero es muy probable.

en fin, si surge alguna pregunta y,  si tengo algo de tiempo, se las respondere...

un abrazo a la comunidad de electronicos


----------



## DJ.

Te agradezco enormemente que hayas respondido tan pronto, como muestra de mi agradecimiento y en busca de que todos en el foro podamos mejorar, si es que de algo sirve mi aporte, les envío una imagen que pueden visualizar fácilmente ya que la voy a volver .jpeg para que todos la vean, saludos y gracias.
Me alegra saber que cuento con gente deseosa de ayudar, cualquier cosa que necesiten, no duden en preguntar, les contestaré tan bien como me sea posible.
El diseño que vas a ver es una mesita que estoy construyendo para mi sistema de CNC.
Los círculos en verde es que solid edge pone ese color cuando es una rosca, las roscas internas son para sostener las varillas y las externas son para sostener le bloque a la mesa o a otro bloque.
Por cierto, estoy muy de acuerdo con lo de no soldar, tuve la oportunidad de trabajar con estas máquinas y sé a ciencia cierta que evitan cualquier tipo de soldadura en los sistamas móviles para dar la libertad de calibración.


----------



## Hashy

hola esta es la primera ves que colaboro con el foro y soy nuevo, recorriendo de foro en foro y recopilando información vi un proyecto que es muy parecido al proyecto que se esta armando en este tema, es muy buena la idea de una maquina que haga nuestras placas, les dejo la pagina http://www.powersystems.com.uy/robotica/cnc.htm mil disculpas si esto ya había sido tomado en cuenta [/code] saludos


----------



## Tencho

hola, vi tu bosquejo y en realidad creo que muchos agujeros quedarian en otro angulo distinto de 90º a mi me parece que con 3 impresoras viejas (de esas que nadie quiere utilizar) se podria hacer que la mecha se mueva en un rectangulo determinado, ademas agregaria un madril triple quese coloque en la posicion determinada dependiendo del radio de los agujeros y que toda la columna baje y suba dependiendo de la posicion agregando un driver que manaje todo, creo que habra que krear otro programa de diseño ya que la interfaz con cad me parece complicada.

Esto proyecto lo vi en 2005 en la escuela pero agujereaba plaquetas si no que dibujaba, es decir tomaba un dibujo de la pc y lo repetía linea por linea en una hoja moviendose por cordenadas, tmb dibujaba en vivo es decir manejandolo con las flechas direccion del telcado.

el proyecto me parece viable y si consigues impresoras usadas viejas (las puedes comprar usadas por 50 pesos argentinos) despues necesitas alguien que te haga el programa que no es muy complicado y el manejo utilizar el de la impresora, todo por puerto paralelo y listo tu fabrica de plaquetas en casa

bueno eso es lo que pienso yo

saludos

tencho.


----------



## newnaf

hola gente forera..

hace rato q no posteo nada. la verdad no tengo tiempo, estoy con toda.. pero lo prometido lo cumplire.. cuando termine en 3 semanas masomenos. posteare toda lainformación que prometi.. sigue en pie, sigo contruyenco el cnc. me meti en una expocicion y tngo poco tiempo para terminarla.- ademas estoy diseñando unos driver con micropasos y para la feria estoy usando por ahora la electronica de esteca q la tenia armada pero debo fabricar mis propias placas desde hace unos dias que estoy en eso .. les dejo una fotos.. pronto estare por aca de nuevo..

les mando mil saludos..


en proyecto todavia

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=170608014712po8.jpg

en la expo a medio terminar

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen0020jq4.jpg

en la expo a medio terminar 2

http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010690kd7.jpg


Animacion 3d del driver bipolar

http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image135777107pl2.gif

 editado:
como esta hoy?
http://imageshack.us
un poco sucia nada mas.   
http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

saludos gente


----------



## Luis F

Hey, felicitaciones les esta quedadndo muy bien


----------



## jsam2008

hola soy nuevo y hoy visite el foro me parece muy bueno lo que diseñan mis felicitaciones


----------



## DJ DRACO

este diseño de cnc es la maquina que fabricaria plaquetas de circuito impreso?
pue si es asi, creo q tengo ganas de haerme una, tambien pequeña, con movimientos en 3d, o sea en alto, ancho, y largo.

ya toy recolectando información sobre estas maquinas, motores paso a paso o servomotores, etc, si me decido a armarme una, les pediré ayuda.


los saludo.

eduardo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, sé que no esta bien enviar mensajes consecutivos, pero queria pedir un favorcito...

a esteca55, nuevo amigo del foro, además de la bienvenida, necesitaría que me digas, si un driver simple con un 12F683 para controlar 3 o 4 servos, me sirve para hacerme una pequeña cnc.

t paso el esquema, si este no sirve, por favor tirame un dato. si le tengo q agregar interface de potencia con mosfet o algo t agradezco q me ayudes.

espero y agradezco tu respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## newnaf

hola DJ DRACO ... muchas gracias..

perdona q te responda yo.. ya se que era para esteca... 
si queres manejar motores paso a paso hacete el unipolar o bipolar de esteca que van como piña... esteca! un capo! 

ese es para manejar un solo servo.. y es por puerto com.. no creo que te sirva.. ya que como mucho en la pc tenes dos puerto com.. y ademas a ese esquema le tens que agregar un encoder... en fin mucho laburo. 

hacete las placas de esteca y manejalas con el mach.. y la mecanica... busca información... ahora no... pero mas adelante te puedo ayudar.. cuabndo termine mi pagina.. 


capo... suerte.. un abrazo grande


----------



## DJ DRACO

muchas gracias newnaf, lo que tenia pensado era usar pic's si como máximo de 18 patitas pq esos puedo programar, y ver que sale de eso.

revise mucho las pagians de stk y estan muy buenas. no creo tener la suficiente capacidad o sabiduria sobre el tema pero me voy a lanzar.

ya me he lanzado antes y no me fue mal.

gracias.


----------



## esteca55

Hola!

Estoy medio desaparecido, perdonen, mucho trabajo.... jeje

Ese circuito como te dijo newnaf no va para esto, es para controlar por puerto serie, hasta 4 servos, pero servos de modelismo, eso no va para estas maquina, se pueden usar servos pero son de otro tipo. Además eso requiere un programa especial.

newnaf! muy buena esta quedano la máquina!, no dejes de poner fotos!

Saludos a todos


----------



## newnaf

hola esteca... hace un monton que no te hablo.. andamos en lo mimo parece.. laburando.   espero que ande de diez... gracias a vos logre lo de esas fotos... la verdad un capo... perdona dj no lo vi el esquema.. como siempre esteca atento... 
dj hace las placas de esteca.. yo las tengo y la verdad perfectas.. 

en poco andare.. creo que en un mes estare libre y para todo aquel que quiera armarse su maquina le ayudara lo que posteare. 

esteca.. un saludo grande!   

dj... no tengas limitaciones.. confia en las placas de esteca.. andan!
servos no te van a servir.. usa paso a paso de impresoras o los queconsigas. y el mach3- anda bien..

esteca.. me podrias ayudar.. una variante a el autocad>lazycam para generar el codigo G para 3D?

saludos gente


no tengo fotos en dias cuando las tenga... posteo


----------



## esteca55

Hola!



> esteca.. me podrias ayudar.. una variante a el autocad>lazycam para generar el codigo G para 3D?



Yo no uso el Lazycam, para mi deja mucho que desear y es muy complicado jeje, pero son gustos.

Para generar G te recomiendo programas específicos, a mi me gusta el ARTCAM o VisualMILL, hay muchísimos mas, ahi podes crear tu diseño desde cero, o importar algo de AUTOCAD por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

bueno voy a probar muchisimas gracias esteca.. lo del lazycam tenes razon es que todavia no pude generar nada. jaja..

probare con el art cam... un saludo grande!


----------



## wiilder

hola esteca55. Tu pagina esta buena, te escribo porque estoy terminando de hacer un CNC tuve problemas con el software, estoy usando el Kcam4 y ahora comenzare con el Mash3 á también para preguntarte si el Mach3 tiene para enviar sus datos por USB, porque el Kcam4 no tiene y como las PC de ahora ya no tienen Db25 ni Db9 lo mejor seria trabajar por USB.


----------



## esteca55

Hola, Gracias!

Te recomiendo el Mach3, es mucho mejor programa.

No no tiene la posibilidad de trabajar por USB, es una lastima, pero va a seguir asi por bastante tiempo ya que el control es independiente por cada eje y en paralelo por esos e usa este puerto.

Per con las PC de escritorio no hay drama.

Saludos.


----------



## wiilder

Gracias por responder.

Cuando termine con el CNC cuelgo unas fotos y por lo de el USB creo que el cambio esta mas cerca, por lo de serie o pataleo no creo que sea el motivo de todas maneras las velocidad de comunicación son elevadas, como con las impresoras actuales  todas son por USB. 

Espero que sea un tema para abordarlo muy pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Regalo idea para el proyecto

Para fin de año se me ocurrió hacer un poco de limpieza en uno de los galpones, y encontré 3 fotocopiadoras en desuso.
Como buen "Chatarrero" mire a ver que se podía rescatar o me podría servir par algo, y *! Oh sorpresa ¡*
en la parte de la óptica me encuentro que hay *3 sistemas de avance y retroceso lineal manejados por motores PaP.*
Originalmente estos 3 sistemas están en la misma dirección, pero sierra, martillo y habilidad mediante no habrá quién impida hacer algo en 3 dimensiones (X - Y - Z)

Las máquinas fueron en vida Ricoh 3055, dios las tenga en la gloria.

¿ Pero y cual es la idea ?
Que si consiguen una de estas máquinas tiene es sus manos las partes mecánicas, motores y controladores y si tienen suerte también la fuente para alimentar todo.

La tecnología analógica en fotocopiadoras paso a ser tan obsoleta que tal ves alguien mas las tire o las venda por muy pocos $$

Yo dije que regalaba la idea, pero recuerden que las cuentas de la *Fogonazo INC.* en islas Caimán siempre están abiertas a los depósitos.


----------



## diego zapata

señores,como han estado,  soy diego zapata de colombia  les comento que la idea es muy buena, y es posible.dicho robot tine  que combertirse en una maquina   CNC   (codigo de control numerico) y manejada desde la computadora, atravez de un software especializado y diseñado para dicho fin.


----------



## newnaf

hola bueno despues de tanto tiempo off-line
tenia que volver por algo.. dada la causa....del mensaje de fogonazo jaja

bueno desapareci.. les pido mil disculopas es que estoy mas que ocupado. por suerte me empezo a ir bien..

haciendo historia.. esto es lo que quedo de ese rejunte de chatarra..  es la foto q tngo las demas estan en la camara. ai le falta la pintura y un par de cositas









sali 3 en la feria de ciencias y tecnologia.. no me gusto igualmente como funciona esa competencia... la verdad muy no funciona xd
si alguien participo.. la vieja rubia Ana maria napolitano es la organozadora de tecnologia, Prima de Papo napolitano, regente de turno noche de mi escuela ET17 de 13... por demas esta decir que esta fuera de sus cavales.


bueno.. comento.. en un intento de rivalidad un profe ( Ingeniero ) hizo una fresadora usando la estructura de una agujereadora de banco pequeña-mediana. y automatizando la mesa.. tipo mesa cruz. con pedazos de una fotocopiadora( tiene unos Pap terribles) y demas cosas( escaners, impresoras laser de chorro, etc )

yo estoy lejos como para sobornar a fogonazo, pero si alguien , como era ahce un tiempo quiere construirse una fresadora.. aproveche la oferta!

bueno.. les mando un saludo.. sigo construyendo mi pagina., que desde hace tiempo deje asi como esta sin funcionar.,. espero terminarla en algun momento asi puede ayudarles mi experiencia en esta ciencia.. 

un saludo gente..


----------



## venado_bike

Estoy por hacerme una Fresadora y necesito consejos, sugerencias.. 


Gracias por su ayuda gente..


----------



## Amaro

muy buen post , se nota la participacion a full de estecca Gande estecca


yo aahora estoy recolectando materiales , hoy desarme una vieja epson dfx 8000 saque muy buenas cosas

motores paso a paso bien buenos y ejes de acero 

estos dias comenzare con la construccion

un gran saludos a todos


----------



## esteca55

Hola, tanto tiempo no, ando medio desaparecido.

Felicitaciones *newnaf* por la CNC y la participación en la feria de ciencias, imagino que abras hecho buena propaganda a los drivers jejejejeje


Bueno quería comentarles que hice una nueva publicación en la Web, sobre la ultima CNC construida, les puede ser de utilidad, asi que los invito a pasar:

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-CNC2-01.html







Saludos


----------



## potopero

hola amigo esteca55 te felicito muy buena tu pagina, amigo mio puedes subir los dibujos para construir los driver de 5a y la interfaz v1.5 si no fuera mucha las molestias, muchas gracias y sigue asi.


----------



## Deltaeco

potopero dijo:


> hola amigo esteca55 te felicito muy buena tu pagina, amigo mio puedes subir los dibujos para construir los driver de 5a y la interfaz v1.5 si no fuera mucha las molestias, muchas gracias y sigue asi.



hola pive, creo que no has fijado que la fecha del ultimo post es del año 2009 ... 

saludos.


----------



## ferfila20

potopero dijo:


> hola amigo esteca55 te felicito muy buena tu pagina, amigo mio puedes subir los dibujos para construir los driver de 5a y la interfaz v1.5 si no fuera mucha las molestias, muchas gracias y sigue asi.



Hola potopero, en la misma pagina de esteca55 encuentras sus drivers e interfaces, pero tambien te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo al tema D@rio que es en el siguiente link. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/

Se trata de realizar una fresa. 

Saludos!


----------

